# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  برنامه های ساخته شده

## 1yaram

*
لطفا همه برنامه نویس هایی که در barnamenevis.org فعالیت میکنن و
 تو بازار برنامه دارن لینکشو پست کنن*
این برای اینه که : برنامه مورد نظر مورد نقد و بررسی بقیه برنامه نویسا قرار بگیره و...

لیست برنامه ها:
1.بیوگرافی بازیکنان  از *omid_cr77*
2. افزایش لایک و فالور اینستگرام در دو نسخه رایگان کم امکانات و پولی باامکانات از *1yaram*
3. جمله و بچه و خواب و شب یلدا از *mrtzxxx*
4. تسبیح حضرت فاطمه از *armin8651*
5.املت از*gwtw2013*
6. همراه سل از *zarabela*
7. اپلیکیشن شارژاز *Nevercom*
8. اپلیکیشن آموزش بافت مو و کلیپدونی از *Rezaguitar*
9. فیفادی از *rubiks.kde*
10. دعا عهد از *abbasalim*
11. فرهنگ شیعه از *poorman*
12. خانواده اکسپریا از *shs1377*
13.تم بیس گولانچر از *dasssnj*
14.ناخن از *daniel021*
15. اس ام اس باز از *Amin-rz*
16.ایرانسل از *yasinf*
17. مترجم حرفه ای مکالمه و متون  و  ربات دانا از*MrP.k*
18. تیتراژ سرا  و تیتراژ سریال های خارجی و خاطرات تلوزیونی از *ho3ein.3ven*
19.دردونه از *android2015*
20. ناخن زیبا از *sma6871*
21. دفترچه يادگاري 3  از *SASAN_AH*
22. ملک 118 از hamid_0341
23. ساز بلز  از amin_a_y
24.دیکشنری دورلند فارسی از c0mmander
25. عکس نوشته از saeedgholami
26. آموزش فتوشاپ مقدماتی از ho33ein19
27. بازی جن گیر از armin8651
28.آموزش تکواندو ازsermoni
29.برنامه های گروه مذهبی آسمان از javadi3d
30. کدها و رازهای ‍‍‍‍‍‍مخفی اندروید از moh_sen201
31.شارژ؟ از daniel021
32. شعبه یاب همراه از reza_web
33. آموزش سی شارپ از mohammad jamalian
34. صلوات ضراب از razavi66
35. سرود ملی کشورها صوت و متن از mohammad jamalian
*ادامه* -->> اینجا

----------


## omid_cr77

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.biographyplayers/?l=fa
البته قراره بزودی آپدیت بشه آپدیتش خیلی بهتر از اولشه.مخصوصا تو گرافیک

----------


## 1yaram

اینم اپ من
افزایش لایک و فالور اینستگرام (رایگان)

----------


## mrtzxxx

اینم چند تا از برنامه های من  :خجالت: 

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/mory.morteza20401.jomleh/?l=fa

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/mory.mortez...sgheliha/?l=fa

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.baby/?l=fa

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/mory.morteza20401.sleep/?l=fa

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/mory.morteza20401.sleep/?l=fa

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.morteza.shabeyalda/?l=fa

----------


## mrtzxxx

چرا دوستان نمیزارن برنامه هاشونو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## armin8651

تسبیح حضرت فاطمه
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.arminazgomi.tasbih/?l=fa

بقیه به زودی ...

----------


## 1yaram

چرا هیچ کس همکاری نمیکنه لطفا بزارین اپ هاتونو  :لبخند:

----------


## shs1377

> چرا هیچ کس همکاری نمیکنه لطفا بزارین اپ هاتونو


دوست عزیز من یدونه برنامه دارم که زیاد جالب نیست دارم آپدیتش میکنم هر وقت آپدیت شد منم میزارم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## shs1377

در ضمن پیشنهاد من اینه که اسکرین شات از برنامه ها بزارید فقط ارجاع دادن به کافه بازار جالب نیست

در ضمن مثلا خوبه لینک ها رو هم توی اسم برنامه ها بزارن اینجوری بزارن مثلا :     برنامه برنامه نویس

دیگه الکی یک متر لینک نوشته نمیشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

این دو مورد رو رعایت کنید خیلی بهتر میشه

----------


## gwtw2013

به نظر منم کار جابیه می تونیم سوالاتمونو هم از هر برنامه نویس درباره برنامه ای که نوشته بپرسه

من چند تا نوشتم البته به اندازه برنامه های شما حرفه ای نیسن  :لبخند: 

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.abd.olla...i.omelet/?l=fa

نظر بدین

----------


## 1yaram

> به نظر منم کار جابیه می تونیم سوالاتمونو هم از هر برنامه نویس درباره برنامه ای که نوشته بپرسه
> 
> من چند تا نوشتم البته به اندازه برنامه های شما حرفه ای نیسن 
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.abd.olla...i.omelet/?l=fa
> 
> نظر بدین


برنامت خوبه که 50000 نصب اونم همش 5 ستاره
پیشنهاد من : از تبلیغات عدد هم استفاده کن

----------


## shs1377

> به نظر منم کار جابیه می تونیم سوالاتمونو هم از هر برنامه نویس درباره برنامه ای که نوشته بپرسه
> 
> من چند تا نوشتم البته به اندازه برنامه های شما حرفه ای نیسن 
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.abd.olla...i.omelet/?l=fa
> 
> نظر بدین


سلام برنامه خوبیه هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم واسه املت هم برنامه بسازن :لبخند گشاده!: 

فقط یک انتقاد از این برنامه دارم ظاهرش یکم دلگیره و بسیار سادس شما که این همه زحمت کشیدی با یکی دو روز اضافه تر میتونی ظاهرش رو بهتر کنی تغییر رنگ پس زمینه هم کافیست چون برنامه رایگان است البته امیدارم ناراحت نشده باشید

----------


## zarabela

کار اولمه دیگه ... زیاد سخت نگیرین  :خجالت: 

همراه سل

----------


## 1yaram

> کار اولمه دیگه ... زیاد سخت نگیرین 
> 
> همراه سل


ا پس این مال شماست منم اینو نصب کردم قبلا :تشویق: 
کامله ولی یه مشکل داره
تو گوشی های کوچیک اون باکسی رو که برای متون قرار دادی خیلی کوچیکه و بالا و پایین رفتن سختتر میشه باهاش

----------


## haniiii

> به نظر منم کار جابیه می تونیم سوالاتمونو هم از هر برنامه نویس درباره برنامه ای که نوشته بپرسه
> 
> من چند تا نوشتم البته به اندازه برنامه های شما حرفه ای نیسن 
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.abd.olla...i.omelet/?l=fa
> 
> نظر بدین


چرا این مقدار دیتا رو مجانی قرار میدین ؟‌ ... این باعث میشه توقع کاربرا بره بالا و فکر کنن همه چی مجانیه ... تا یه اپ پولی میبینن میزنن تو سرش !‌

----------


## gwtw2013

> سلام برنامه خوبیه هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم واسه املت هم برنامه بسازن
> 
> فقط یک انتقاد از این برنامه دارم ظاهرش یکم دلگیره و بسیار سادس شما که این همه زحمت کشیدی با یکی دو روز اضافه تر میتونی ظاهرش رو بهتر کنی تغییر رنگ پس زمینه هم کافیست چون برنامه رایگان است البته امیدارم ناراحت نشده باشید


نه ناراحت نمیشم انتقاد خوبه. راستش اولش این رنگ به نظر خودم شیک بود اما بعد دیدم استفاده از رنگ های شادتر بهتر بود

----------


## gwtw2013

> چرا این مقدار دیتا رو مجانی قرار میدین ؟‌ ... این باعث میشه توقع کاربرا بره بالا و فکر کنن همه چی مجانیه ... تا یه اپ پولی میبینن میزنن تو سرش !‌


درسته ولی چون امکاناتی مثل جستجو و علاقه مندی ها و ... نداره دیگه باید رایگان باشه

----------


## sooren_66

> اینم چند تا از برنامه های من 
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/mory.morteza20401.jomleh/?l=fa
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/mory.mortez...sgheliha/?l=fa
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.baby/?l=fa
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/mory.morteza20401.sleep/?l=fa
> ...


ایده ی برنامه هایی که می سازید از کجا به ذهنتون می رسه مثلا" من خیلی دوست دارم یه برنامه بنویسم ولی هیچ ایده ای ندارم و اینکه اگه یه پروژه ی بازی رو بخوام شروع کنم تو مراحل ابتداییش می مونم.نمی دونم کسایی که بازی می سازن چطور می تونن تا حتی صدها مرحله اون بازی رو طراحی کنن.حتی اگه آدم خدای برنامه نویسی باشه ولی ایده ای نداشته باشه هیچ برنامه ای نمی تونه بنویسه ایده خیلی مهمه.منظورم از خدای ببرنامه نویسی خودم نیستم چون من ابتدای راهم.

----------


## Nevercom

این اپلیکیشن حاصل کار من تنها نیست و یک کار تیمی هست:   

لینک: http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aydangostar.mesharj/?l=fa

----------


## mrtzxxx

> ایده ی برنامه هایی که می سازید از کجا به ذهنتون می رسه مثلا" من خیلی دوست دارم یه برنامه بنویسم ولی هیچ ایده ای ندارم و اینکه اگه یه پروژه ی بازی رو بخوام شروع کنم تو مراحل ابتداییش می مونم.نمی دونم کسایی که بازی می سازن چطور می تونن تا حتی صدها مرحله اون بازی رو طراحی کنن.حتی اگه آدم خدای برنامه نویسی باشه ولی ایده ای نداشته باشه هیچ برنامه ای نمی تونه بنویسه ایده خیلی مهمه.منظورم از خدای ببرنامه نویسی خودم نیستم چون من ابتدای راهم.


اگه یکم با دقت به اطرافتون نگاه کنید خیلی چیزها هست که میتونه بهتون ایده بده . مثلا ببینید تو شهرتون یا دانشگاهتون یا مثلا یه کارمند یا یه بقال یا اصلا خودتون به چه چیزی رو گوشی نیاز دارین؟؟. ایده ها همیشه لازم نیست بزرگ باشه . به همین سادگی...  :لبخند:

----------


## mrtzxxx

خیلی پست باحالی شده بچه ها خواهشا پشتیبانی کنید.

----------


## esmail3309

> به نظر منم کار جابیه می تونیم سوالاتمونو هم از هر برنامه نویس درباره برنامه ای که نوشته بپرسه
> 
> من چند تا نوشتم البته به اندازه برنامه های شما حرفه ای نیسن 
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.abd.olla...i.omelet/?l=fa
> 
> نظر بدین


خداییش جالب بود مخصوصا اسمش

----------


## omid.n1990

> درسته ولی چون امکاناتی مثل جستجو و علاقه مندی ها و ... نداره دیگه باید رایگان باشه


تو بازار دیدم شاید بیست سی برنامه با همین قالب و دیتاهای مختلف قراردادید. کاش تبدیلشون میکردید به دو سه برنامه، ظاهر رو اصلاح میکردید، امکاناتی مثل جستجو و ... میگذاشتید و فروشی عرضه می کردید.
از باقی دوستان هم این خواسته رو دارم، به دو دلیل:
- اگر برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشن استقبال کمتری از برنامه های پولی میشه، حالا شاید بگید برنامه های پولی اگر باکیفت تر و خلاقانه تر باشن باز خریدار دارن، قبول دارم ولی باز وجود برنامه های رایگان تو کاهش فروش سایر توسعه دهندگان بی تاثیر نیست. امیدوارم کسب و کار اندروید مثل برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب به این سرعت نابود نشه. برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب هم به دلیل اینکه خیلی ها حاضرن با نازلترین قیمت یک سایت و.. درست کنند از اون درآمد سالهای پیشش واقعا فاصله گرفته
- دلیل مهم دیگرم اینه که وقتی تعداد برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشه فرصت دیده شدن سایر برنامه ها گرفته میشه، مثلا تو یک ساعت چهار، پنج برنامه ممکنه تو بازار قرار بگیره و بعد دو سه از انتشار برنامه اتون، برنامه شما جزو صد مورد اخیر هم نیست که به سادگی دیده بشه، که اگر رایگان ها کمتر بشن شانس دیده شدن برنامه های پولی بالاتر میره
متاسفانه برنامه رایگان بسیار زیاد دیده میشه که بعضی وقتها آدم تاسف میخوره، مثلا برنامه حل معاده درجه دو اون هم با گرافیکی فوق العاده ضعیف رو میبینیم که تو بازار عرضه میشن. خوب وجود این برنامه باعث میشه برنامه های قابل به رده های پایین تر برن.
دوستان امیدوارم خودمون باعث بانی ضررهای آینده ی خودمون نشیم.
خیلی ها صنف و تشکیلات دارن،  قانون کسب و کار رو باید بهش احترام گذاشت، تو اون صنف بررسی میشه که چه چیزی رو به چه میزان عرضه کنن. ما خود برنامه نویس ها داریم تیشه به ریشه ی خودمون میزنیم.
وقتی دیدم شما بیست برنامه زحمت کشیدید و همه رو رایگان گذاشتید واقعا برام سوال پیش امد چرا؟؟؟ اگر هوای مردم رو خواستید داشته باشید همه رو تو دو سه برنامه بذارید با اینکار هم توقع کاربران بالاتر میره، هم برنامه های مشابه پولی حتی با امکانات و گرافیک بیشتر و دیتاهای بیشتر هم باشن باز تا حدی فروششون کمتر میشه و از همه مهمتر فرصت دیده شدن برنامه های دیگر گرفته میشه
همینجا خواهش میکنم از همگی این قدر برنامه های رایگان نذارید، اگر میذارید من هیچ اشکالی به شما نمیگریم ولی تو رو خدا معادله درجه دو هم باید چندین برنامه بذاریم و یا این دوست عزیزمون که زحمت کشیدند و خسته نباشید هم بهشون میگم، کاش یا رایگان نمیگذاشتید یا کل این برنامه ها تو دو سه مورد خلاصه میکردید.
خواهشا با دست خودمون با تبر به ریشه ی خودمون نزنیم.
شاید بگید بحث رقابت هست هرکی خواست رایگان بذاره هرکی هنر داره بیشتر سعی کنه پولی بذاره تا بیشتر بفروشه، ولی این بحث صرفا مربوط به برنامه نویسها نیست و تو همه مشاغل هم هست. آیا همه طلافروشها، صرافها، پزشکان و ... تا بگیرید بحث تنظیم عرضه نفت تو اپک و... اینقدر ناهماهنگ عمل میکنن؟ آیا هیچوقت تصمیمی برای منفعت صنف خودشون نمیگرند؟ هرکس هرچی خواست و هرطور خواست عرضه کنه؟

----------


## omid.n1990

به طور مثال دو سه نمونه از اونایی که معادله درجه دو گذاشتن رو میذارم که نمیدونم با چه هدفی اونا این موارد رو گذاشتن و بازار چرا تایید کرده درحالیکه کلی برنامه ریاضی کاملتر رایگان داخلی و خارجی موجوده. مشاهده کنید دو موردش هرکدوم بیش از دوهزارنصب فعال الان داره که نسبتا تقریب بازار الان هم دقیقتر شده.
توجهتون رو به محتوا، گرافیک، تعداد دانلود و همینطور  کیفیت نظرات کاربران جلب میکنم.
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/appinventor....daraje2/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/nero_soft.d...m_ahmadi/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/m.g.h.soft/?l=fa

تعداد برنامه های رایگان که شاید یک نمونه اش هم زیاد باشه کم نیست. از این گرفته تا کلی برنامه های محاسبه bmi و ...

----------


## esmail3309

> درسته ولی چون امکاناتی مثل جستجو و علاقه مندی ها و ... نداره دیگه باید رایگان باشه


مگه اذافه کردن علاقه مندی ها کار سختیه؟ 
بعدش هم اگه فقط یه دستی به سر و روی برنامت بکشی و گرافیکشو بهتر کنی میتونی خوب بفروشیش
 من که دانلودش کردم :چشمک:

----------


## Amin-rz

سلام دوستان.
من يه برنامه sms دارم مثل گنجينه پيام و ...
گرافيكش باهاشون برابري مي كنه.
بيش از 120 موضوع sms داره.
هر موضوع حداقل 10 اس ام اس پيشفرض داره.
قابليت آپديت هم براي هر موضوع هست.
كاربران مي تونن sms ارسال كنن و آپديت smsها به صورت هفتگي انجام ميشه.
قسمت علاقمندي ها و جستجو نداره البته.

حالا سوالم اينه:چه مقدار ديتا رو پولي و چه مقدار رو رايگان بذارم كه هم فروش خوب باشه هم كاربر جذب بشه?

----------


## Rezaguitar

بچه ها من دو ماه هست برنامه نویسی اندروید کار میکنم خوشحال میشم نظراتتون رو بدونم
اپلیکیشن آموزش بافت مو
کلیپدونی

----------


## omid.n1990

> سلام دوستان.
> من يه برنامه sms دارم مثل گنجينه پيام و ...
> گرافيكش باهاشون برابري مي كنه.
> بيش از 120 موضوع sms داره.
> هر موضوع حداقل 10 اس ام اس پيشفرض داره.
> قابليت آپديت هم براي هر موضوع هست.
> كاربران مي تونن sms ارسال كنن و آپديت smsها به صورت هفتگي انجام ميشه.
> قسمت علاقمندي ها و جستجو نداره البته.
> 
> حالا سوالم اينه:چه مقدار ديتا رو پولي و چه مقدار رو رايگان بذارم كه هم فروش خوب باشه هم كاربر جذب بشه?


به نظرم بین ده تا بیست موضوع رو کلا رایگان بذار، از هر بخش هم تعدادی رو واسه نمونه بگذارید.

----------


## esmail3309

> بچه ها من دو ماه هست برنامه نویسی اندروید کار میکنم خوشحال میشم نظراتتون رو بدونم
> اپلیکیشن آموزش بافت مو
> کلیپدونی


من قبل برنامه نویسی اندروید فتوشاپ کار میکردم و از نظر گرافیک کارم خوبه
ولی به تازگی کد نویسی رو شروع کردم و به شما نمیرسم و خلاصه تازه کارم

میخواستم بپرسم سورس برنامتون رو چند میفروشید؟؟
آخه من به این سه تا امکان برنامه ی کلیپ دونی شما نیاز دارم(تغیرات اخیر)

-افزوده شدن امکان جستجو بین کلیپ ها
-افزوده شدن امکان اشتراک گذاری کلیپ ها به وسیله Whatsapp , ایمیل و بلوتوث
-افزوده شدن امکان اضافه کردن کلیپها به لیست علاقه مندی

راستی منم قبلا یه برنامه ساختم به نام عکس دونی :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: ولی قبولش نکردن :گریه: دارم کاملش میکنم :خجالت:

----------


## haniiii

> به طور مثال دو سه نمونه از اونایی که معادله درجه دو گذاشتن رو میذارم که نمیدونم با چه هدفی اونا این موارد رو گذاشتن و بازار چرا تایید کرده درحالیکه کلی برنامه ریاضی کاملتر رایگان داخلی و خارجی موجوده. مشاهده کنید دو موردش هرکدوم بیش از دوهزارنصب فعال الان داره که نسبتا تقریب بازار الان هم دقیقتر شده.
> توجهتون رو به محتوا، گرافیک، تعداد دانلود و همینطور  کیفیت نظرات کاربران جلب میکنم.
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/appinventor....daraje2/?l=fa
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/nero_soft.d...m_ahmadi/?l=fa
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/m.g.h.soft/?l=fa
> 
> تعداد برنامه های رایگان که شاید یک نمونه اش هم زیاد باشه کم نیست. از این گرفته تا کلی برنامه های محاسبه bmi و ...


بازار اینجا سیاست غلطی رو پیش گرفته ... از یه طرف هدف این بوده که  برنامه نویسی اندروید رو گسترش بده برای همین این برنامه ها تایید میشن ... تا اینجا مشکلی نیست ... ولی به نظر من این برنامه ها نباید در صفحه اول قرار بگیرن ... از طرف دیگه بازار از برنامه هایی که درآمدزا هستن براش حتی با اینکه این برنامه ها کیفیت ندارن حمایت زیادی میکنه ...تو همین ۲ ماه گذشته .... برنامه های زیادی که اصلا کیفیت لازم رو نداشتن اما چون فروش خوبی داشتن حمایت شدن و این به ضرر برنامه های پولی با کیفیت هست ... کاربرا وقتی میبینن برنامه ی پرفروش بازار با این کیفیت پایین عرضه میشه  باعث میشه نسبت به باقی برنامه ها هم همین حس رو پیدا کنند ... 
به نظرم بازار باید از نظر فنی سخت گیری های بیشتری داشته باشه رو برنامه ها ... اینکه انقدر هدفش به سمت سود بیشتر تغییر کرده در طولانی مدت جواب نمیده ... بیشتر باعث نارضایتی هر ۲ طرف خریدار و توسعه دهنده میشه

----------


## daniel021

این اپ منه که بازار میگه تکراریه.. خدایی اپ من کامل تره یا مال اونا؟؟؟


IMG-20140715-WA0009.jpg

IMG-20140715-WA0013.jpg

IMG-20140715-WA0014.jpg

IMG-20140715-WA0015.jpg

IMG-20140715-WA0016.jpg


تازه تو نسخه جدیدشم یه سری چیزای دیگم اضافه کردم :ناراحت:

----------


## gwtw2013

> تو بازار دیدم شاید بیست سی برنامه با همین قالب و دیتاهای مختلف قراردادید. کاش تبدیلشون میکردید به دو سه برنامه، ظاهر رو اصلاح میکردید، امکاناتی مثل جستجو و ... میگذاشتید و فروشی عرضه می کردید.
> از باقی دوستان هم این خواسته رو دارم، به دو دلیل:
> - اگر برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشن استقبال کمتری از برنامه های پولی میشه، حالا شاید بگید برنامه های پولی اگر باکیفت تر و خلاقانه تر باشن باز خریدار دارن، قبول دارم ولی باز وجود برنامه های رایگان تو کاهش فروش سایر توسعه دهندگان بی تاثیر نیست. امیدوارم کسب و کار اندروید مثل برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب به این سرعت نابود نشه. برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب هم به دلیل اینکه خیلی ها حاضرن با نازلترین قیمت یک سایت و.. درست کنند از اون درآمد سالهای پیشش واقعا فاصله گرفته
> - دلیل مهم دیگرم اینه که وقتی تعداد برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشه فرصت دیده شدن سایر برنامه ها گرفته میشه، مثلا تو یک ساعت چهار، پنج برنامه ممکنه تو بازار قرار بگیره و بعد دو سه از انتشار برنامه اتون، برنامه شما جزو صد مورد اخیر هم نیست که به سادگی دیده بشه، که اگر رایگان ها کمتر بشن شانس دیده شدن برنامه های پولی بالاتر میره
> متاسفانه برنامه رایگان بسیار زیاد دیده میشه که بعضی وقتها آدم تاسف میخوره، مثلا برنامه حل معاده درجه دو اون هم با گرافیکی فوق العاده ضعیف رو میبینیم که تو بازار عرضه میشن. خوب وجود این برنامه باعث میشه برنامه های قابل به رده های پایین تر برن.
> دوستان امیدوارم خودمون باعث بانی ضررهای آینده ی خودمون نشیم.
> خیلی ها صنف و تشکیلات دارن،  قانون کسب و کار رو باید بهش احترام گذاشت، تو اون صنف بررسی میشه که چه چیزی رو به چه میزان عرضه کنن. ما خود برنامه نویس ها داریم تیشه به ریشه ی خودمون میزنیم.
> وقتی دیدم شما بیست برنامه زحمت کشیدید و همه رو رایگان گذاشتید واقعا برام سوال پیش امد چرا؟؟؟ اگر هوای مردم رو خواستید داشته باشید همه رو تو دو سه برنامه بذارید با اینکار هم توقع کاربران بالاتر میره، هم برنامه های مشابه پولی حتی با امکانات و گرافیک بیشتر و دیتاهای بیشتر هم باشن باز تا حدی فروششون کمتر میشه و از همه مهمتر فرصت دیده شدن برنامه های دیگر گرفته میشه
> همینجا خواهش میکنم از همگی این قدر برنامه های رایگان نذارید، اگر میذارید من هیچ اشکالی به شما نمیگریم ولی تو رو خدا معادله درجه دو هم باید چندین برنامه بذاریم و یا این دوست عزیزمون که زحمت کشیدند و خسته نباشید هم بهشون میگم، کاش یا رایگان نمیگذاشتید یا کل این برنامه ها تو دو سه مورد خلاصه میکردید.
> ...


حرفاتون درسته تا حالا به این فکر نکرده بودم البته من تو برنامه هام از تبلیغات عدد استفاده می کنم و کاملا هم رایگان نیست.
بیشتر به این خاطر این کارو کردم که نوشتن برنامه رایگان راحت تره. الان هم چند تا دیگه از این برنامه آشپزی هست که تا چند روز تایید و منتشر میشه. اینبار دیگه ایشالا باید به فکر نوشتن برنامه های پولی باشم. به قول شما خودمون تیشه به ریشه مون نزنیم.

----------


## 1yaram

بچه ها بحث داره منحرف میشه ها برای ایجور بحث ها باید یه تاپیک دیگه زد.لطفا فقط لینک برنامه هاتون رو بزارین.ممنون.

----------


## rubiks.kde

اینم آخرین برنامه انجام شده توسط تیم ما

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.surbiks.fifaday/?l=fa

----------


## abbasalim

دعا عهد

----------


## hamid_0341

> تو بازار دیدم شاید بیست سی برنامه با همین قالب و دیتاهای مختلف قراردادید. کاش تبدیلشون میکردید به دو سه برنامه، ظاهر رو اصلاح میکردید، امکاناتی مثل جستجو و ... میگذاشتید و فروشی عرضه می کردید.
> از باقی دوستان هم این خواسته رو دارم، به دو دلیل:
> - اگر برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشن استقبال کمتری از برنامه های پولی میشه، حالا شاید بگید برنامه های پولی اگر باکیفت تر و خلاقانه تر باشن باز خریدار دارن، قبول دارم ولی باز وجود برنامه های رایگان تو کاهش فروش سایر توسعه دهندگان بی تاثیر نیست. امیدوارم کسب و کار اندروید مثل برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب به این سرعت نابود نشه. برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب هم به دلیل اینکه خیلی ها حاضرن با نازلترین قیمت یک سایت و.. درست کنند از اون درآمد سالهای پیشش واقعا فاصله گرفته
> - دلیل مهم دیگرم اینه که وقتی تعداد برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشه فرصت دیده شدن سایر برنامه ها گرفته میشه، مثلا تو یک ساعت چهار، پنج برنامه ممکنه تو بازار قرار بگیره و بعد دو سه از انتشار برنامه اتون، برنامه شما جزو صد مورد اخیر هم نیست که به سادگی دیده بشه، که اگر رایگان ها کمتر بشن شانس دیده شدن برنامه های پولی بالاتر میره
> متاسفانه برنامه رایگان بسیار زیاد دیده میشه که بعضی وقتها آدم تاسف میخوره، مثلا برنامه حل معاده درجه دو اون هم با گرافیکی فوق العاده ضعیف رو میبینیم که تو بازار عرضه میشن. خوب وجود این برنامه باعث میشه برنامه های قابل به رده های پایین تر برن.
> دوستان امیدوارم خودمون باعث بانی ضررهای آینده ی خودمون نشیم.
> خیلی ها صنف و تشکیلات دارن،  قانون کسب و کار رو باید بهش احترام گذاشت، تو اون صنف بررسی میشه که چه چیزی رو به چه میزان عرضه کنن. ما خود برنامه نویس ها داریم تیشه به ریشه ی خودمون میزنیم.
> وقتی دیدم شما بیست برنامه زحمت کشیدید و همه رو رایگان گذاشتید واقعا برام سوال پیش امد چرا؟؟؟ اگر هوای مردم رو خواستید داشته باشید همه رو تو دو سه برنامه بذارید با اینکار هم توقع کاربران بالاتر میره، هم برنامه های مشابه پولی حتی با امکانات و گرافیک بیشتر و دیتاهای بیشتر هم باشن باز تا حدی فروششون کمتر میشه و از همه مهمتر فرصت دیده شدن برنامه های دیگر گرفته میشه
> همینجا خواهش میکنم از همگی این قدر برنامه های رایگان نذارید، اگر میذارید من هیچ اشکالی به شما نمیگریم ولی تو رو خدا معادله درجه دو هم باید چندین برنامه بذاریم و یا این دوست عزیزمون که زحمت کشیدند و خسته نباشید هم بهشون میگم، کاش یا رایگان نمیگذاشتید یا کل این برنامه ها تو دو سه مورد خلاصه میکردید.
> ...


حرفتون کاملا درسته ، به نظر من هیچ برنامه فارسی نباید رایگان پخش بشه برنامه رایگان یا با قیمت پایین به خودی خود به کل برنامه نویس ها ضربه میزنه ، اتفاقی که الان برای ویندوز و وب افتاده برنامه نویسای زیاد مبلغ های بسیار پایین ، من نمیدونم چجوری برنامه نویس حاظر شده یک ماه روی یک پروژه با مبلغ 700 تومان کار کنه ! 

ما باید حداقل خودمون ارزش کاری که داریم میکنیم را بدونیم

----------


## poorman

برنامه فرهنگ شیعه

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/cgcapture.c...angshiye/?l=fa

----------


## omid_cr77

خود من این واسه نوشتن فقط دیتا بیس این برنامه 3 ماه وقت گذاشتم.حداقل 20 درصدشو ترجمه کردم

----------


## shs1377

اولین برنامه من البته چهارمین ورژن 

icon.jpg


*خانواده اکسپریا*
چطوره؟

----------


## mrtzxxx

> برنامه فرهنگ شیعه
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/cgcapture.c...angshiye/?l=fa


گرافیکش خیلی عالیه .  :چشمک:

----------


## dasssnj

اینم ماله من :

http://myket.ir/App/ir.easysoft.gola...86%DA%86%D8%B1

رایگانه .لطفا دانلود کنید و نظرتونو بگید.

البته الان یه پروژه ی خوب دارم که هنوز کلی کار داره

----------


## dasssnj

این تاپیک فقط باید جایی برای گذاشتن برنامه ها باشه و برای تعریف یا انتقاد از برنامه ها باید تاپیک دیگری باز بشه .
با این اوضاع آشفته فکر نمی کنم هیچ وقت جز اعلان ها قرار بگیره

----------


## esmail3309

-------------------------------

----------


## daniel021

اینم اپ دوم من که بالاخره رفت به بازار اسمش نــاخــن ــه

چطوره ؟ : )

دریافت از بازار


screenshot_1.jpg

screenshot_2.jpg

screenshot_3.jpg

----------


## Amin-rz

اس ام اس باز اندرويد
Http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.smsbaaz/?l=fa

----------


## daniel021

> اس ام اس باز اندرويد
> Http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.smsbaaz/?l=fa


پس این برنامه تو بود؟
باحال بود
مال من چطوره؟ عکسشو بالا ضمیمه کردم ( نــاخــن ) :متفکر:

----------


## omid_cr77

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.fishvar...oldstars/?l=fa
بچه ها اینم کار جدید گروهمونه نظر بدید

----------


## Amin-rz

لينكش كو پس؟!

----------


## daniel021

> لينكش كو پس؟!


نوشته برنامه تایید شده است و در صف انتظار برای انتشار
 یا آخر شب یا فردا صب میره بازار

----------


## mrtzxxx

دوستان به نظرتون این برنامه چه جوریه ؟

نمایش در بازار

نظرتون رو بگید خوب یا بد بگین چی کم داره تازه منتشر شده .

----------


## yasinf

*
ایرانسل تولز

**

**
*http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.farmani.irancell/?l=fa

----------


## c0mmander

> این اپلیکیشن حاصل کار من تنها نیست و یک کار تیمی هست:   
> 
> لینک: http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aydangostar.mesharj/?l=fa


کار قشنگی بود افرین ! بعد از زدن کمه پرداخت چه اتفاقی می افته؟ یک سایت بانک باز میشه یا نه به طریق دیگه عمل میشه؟

----------


## 1yaram

> برنامه فرهنگ شیعه
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/cgcapture.c...angshiye/?l=fa


poorman 
داداش این نرم افزار های شما چرا نصبش کمه

----------


## poorman

> poorman 
> داداش این نرم افزار های شما چرا نصبش کمه


چونکه متاسفانه ازش کم حمایت شد

البته خارج از بازار چند تا سایت بزرگ مثل p30download و yasdl برنامه رو گذاشتن که میشه گفت 15 هزار تا کاربر خارج از بازار داره برنامه

حالا چطور مگه ؟

----------


## haniiii

> چونکه متاسفانه ازش کم حمایت شد
> 
> البته خارج از بازار چند تا سایت بزرگ مثل p30download و yasdl برنامه رو گذاشتن که میشه گفت 15 هزار تا کاربر خارج از بازار داره برنامه
> 
> حالا چطور مگه ؟


چطوری تو p30download برنامه رو قرار دادین ؟ ... خودشون همینطوری اینکارو کردن ؟ یا اینکه ؟...

----------


## MrP.k

سلام به دوستان خوبم
من خیلی ساله دارم برنامه نویسی میکنم (C#‎‎ و VB و Sql و ...) اما چند ماه برنامه نویسی اندروید رو شروع کردم

مترجم حرفه ای مکالمه و متون http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.khorgami.mtranslator/?l=fa

ربات دانا http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.khorgami.science/?l=fa
ربات دانا برنامه خیلی خوبی هست که متاسفانه خیلی فروش نرفت

زنگ رقص نوری http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.khorgam...ingflash/?l=fa
(بزودی تایید میشه)

----------


## 1yaram

> چونکه متاسفانه ازش کم حمایت شد
> 
> البته خارج از بازار چند تا سایت بزرگ مثل p30download و yasdl برنامه رو گذاشتن که میشه گفت 15 هزار تا کاربر خارج از بازار داره برنامه
> 
> حالا چطور مگه ؟


همینطوری گفتم که چه قدر حیفه که این برنامه های خوبه دانلود نمیکنن عوضش برنامه های مزخرف دانلودش زیاد تره
راستی چه طوری تو این سایت ها برنامتو معرفی کردی؟

----------


## Amin-rz

> پس این برنامه تو بود؟
> باحال بود
> مال من چطوره؟ عکسشو بالا ضمیمه کردم ( نــاخــن )


بايد توضيحات جذاب رو اول بذاري.
مثل اينا:
ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ﺗﺮﻣﯿﻢ ﻧﺎﺧﻦ ﺷﮑﺴﺘﻪ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ﯾﮏ ﭘﺪﯾﮑﻮﺭ ﻋﺎﻟﯽ ﻭ ﺣﺮﻓﻪ ﺍﯼ ﺩﺍﻧﺴﺘﻨﯿﻬﺎﯼ ﻻﮎ ﻫﺎ ﻭ ﻏﯿﺮﻩ.

من تا به اينا رسيدم كلي نااميد شده بودم.
آيكون برنامه بي ربطه.
اسكرينشات هم چيزي نشون نميده كه كاربر جذب بشه.

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

اینم نرم افزار های من :

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.titrazhsara/?l=fa

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.foreignmusic/?l=fa

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.tvmemories/?l=fa

----------


## daniel021

> بايد توضيحات جذاب رو اول بذاري.
> مثل اينا:
> ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ﺗﺮﻣﯿﻢ ﻧﺎﺧﻦ ﺷﮑﺴﺘﻪ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ﯾﮏ ﭘﺪﯾﮑﻮﺭ ﻋﺎﻟﯽ ﻭ ﺣﺮﻓﻪ ﺍﯼ ﺩﺍﻧﺴﺘﻨﯿﻬﺎﯼ ﻻﮎ ﻫﺎ ﻭ ﻏﯿﺮﻩ.
> 
> من تا به اينا رسيدم كلي نااميد شده بودم.
> آيكون برنامه بي ربطه.
> اسكرينشات هم چيزي نشون نميده كه كاربر جذب بشه.


اینم لینکش      http://cafebazaar.ir/app/navid.daniel.alfagp/?l=fa

----------


## Nevercom

> کار قشنگی بود افرین ! بعد از زدن کمه پرداخت چه اتفاقی می افته؟ یک سایت بانک باز میشه یا نه به طریق دیگه عمل میشه؟


ممنون، لطف دارین

بستگی داره کدوم درگاه رو انتخاب کنید.
اگر درگاه آنلاین بانکی رو انتخاب کنید (ملت، پارسیان...)، عملیات پرداخت به مرورگر منتقل میشه و پس از اتمام کار نتیجه به اپلیکیشن منتقل میشه.
اگه درگاه آفلاین رو انتخاب کنید کد USSD شماره گیری میشه و پرداخت ار طریق USSD صورت میگیره.
اگر هم اعتبار انتخاب بشه، دیالوگی باز میشه که پسورد رو میپرسه و اطلاعات خرید و پسورد به وب سرویس ارسال میشه و درصورت صحیح بودن پسورد و داشتن اعتبار کافی، شارژ دریافت میشه و نمایش داده میشه.

----------


## android2015

اولین تجربه اندرویدی من:
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.ab.dordooneh/?l=fa

----------


## mrtzxxx

ممنون از حسن توجهتون.

----------


## saeidpsl

> چونکه متاسفانه ازش کم حمایت شد


هر چیزی دلیل داره دلیل اول ببین چقدر کاربر پسنده دویم تو این دوره متآسفانه بیشتر (ولكن اكثرهم ﻻ يعلمون ) از دین خسته شدن کسی دیگه نمیره دور این چیزا دلیلش اینه که هر کس هر غلطی میکنه میگه دین اینو گفته و مردم هم نخونده قرآن میگن بله چون این.. و اون.. این کارا کردن پس دین همش الکیه (خواستم کلی گفته باشم ) ( واقعیت رو باید پذیرفت ) خلاص...

بشری که نمیتونه یک پشه خلق کنه در برابر خالق جهان چه داره برای گفتن !

----------


## sma6871

اینم اولین کار من
ناخن زیبا

از اون موقع کارم بهتر شده، دومیش تو راهه ;)

----------


## abbasalim

> poorman 
> داداش این نرم افزار های شما چرا نصبش کمه


بیش از بیس هزار مرتبه ، تعدادش کمه؟

----------


## poorman

> چطوری تو p30download برنامه رو قرار دادین ؟ ... خودشون همینطوری اینکارو کردن ؟ یا اینکه ؟...






> همینطوری گفتم که چه قدر حیفه که این برنامه های خوبه دانلود نمیکنن عوضش برنامه های مزخرف دانلودش زیاد تره
> راستی چه طوری تو این سایت ها برنامتو معرفی کردی؟


من برنامه رو قبل از ماه رمضان منتشر کردم و خب چون برنامه جامعی هست  توی همون ماه رمضان خیلی از سایت ها از برنامه حمایت کردن و برنامه رو قرار  دادن

توی گوگل سرچ بزنین برنامه فرهنگ شیعه نزدیک 10 تا سایت بزرگ برنامه رو گذاشتن ( راسخون، خراسان نیوز، مشرق نیوز و ... )

----------


## poorman

> هر چیزی دلیل داره دلیل اول ببین چقدر کاربر پسنده دویم تو این دوره متآسفانه بیشتر (ولكن اكثرهم ﻻ يعلمون ) از دین خسته شدن کسی دیگه نمیره دور این چیزا دلیلش اینه که هر کس هر غلطی میکنه میگه دین اینو گفته و مردم هم نخونده قرآن میگن بله چون این.. و اون.. این کارا کردن پس دین همش الکیه (خواستم کلی گفته باشم ) ( واقعیت رو باید پذیرفت ) خلاص...
> 
> بشری که نمیتونه یک پشه خلق کنه در برابر خالق جهان چه داره برای گفتن !


در رابطه با کاربر پسندی که خب باید بگم با توجه به نظراتی که ارسال کردن برنامه تا الان امتیاز 4.7 رو داره، عملا نمیشه گفت کاربر پسند نیست

در مورد مسائل دین و اینکه مردم چقدر استقبال میکنن، در حیطه من نیست که راجع بهش بحث کنم

فقط میدونم که هنوز تعداد افراد زیادی به دین معتقد هستن و اینو میشه از تعداد دانلود سایر برنامه های مذهبی دید

خواهشی هم که دارم اینه بحث دینی و سیاسی رو توی انجمن انجام ندید تا این تاپیک برای ادامه فعالیت به مشکل نخوره

----------


## SASAN_AH

يك برنامه خاص از جنس

دفترچه يادگاري 3 !

----------


## 1yaram

پست اولو ببینین لیست همه برنامه ها رو گذاشتم :متعجب: 
لینک پست اول

----------


## hamid_0341

اولین تجربه اندرویدی من 
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.barsaco.melk118/?l=fa

----------


## amin_a_y

ساز بلز 
اینم از برنامه من
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.amin.xylophone/?l=fa

----------


## c0mmander

اینم یکی از برنامه های من فقط چون دوست نداشتم داخل بازار بزارم مجبور شدم از صفر تا 100 همه کار ها(طراحی سایت برنامه نویسی سایت و سیستم پرداخت و ...) رو خودم انجام بدم  :گریه: 

دیکشنری دورلند فارسی: http://dorlandfarsi-mobile.ir

----------


## saeedgholami

به نام خدا

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید گرامی

نرم افزار عکس نوشته کار بنده هست که به تازگی در برنامه بازار قرار گرفته و  همچنین در مایکت،کندو وایران اپس .از جمله قابلیت های این نرم افزار  اشتراک عکس،ذخیره عکس و زوم دو انگشتی می باشد

بنده با توجه به مشغله های زیادی که دارم نتونستم زیاد واسه این نرم افزار وقت بزارم 

""این برنامه ی چند روز هست که تو مایکت و کندو و ایران اپس قرار گرفته و  دانلودش هم خدا رو شکر خوب بوده و راضی کننده و رفته جز برترین های هفته  مایکت""

از تمامی اساتید عزیز خواهشمندم این نرم افزار رو از بازار دانلود کرده و نظرات ارزشمند خودشون رو به بنده اعلام کنند


اینم لینک تو بازار:

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.ipdesign.gallery/?l=fa

----------


## 1yaram

> به نام خدا
> 
> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید گرامی
> 
> نرم افزار عکس نوشته کار بنده هست که به تازگی در برنامه بازار قرار گرفته و  همچنین در مایکت،کندو وایران اپس .از جمله قابلیت های این نرم افزار  اشتراک عکس،ذخیره عکس و زوم دو انگشتی می باشد
> 
> بنده با توجه به مشغله های زیادی که دارم نتونستم زیاد واسه این نرم افزار وقت بزارم 
> 
> ""این برنامه ی چند روز هست که تو مایکت و کندو و ایران اپس قرار گرفته و  دانلودش هم خدا رو شکر خوب بوده و راضی کننده و رفته جز برترین های هفته  مایکت""
> ...


خب من استاد نیستم ولی خوبه نرم افزارت حالا چرا رایگان گذاشتی؟

----------


## abbasalim

> اینم یکی از برنامه های من فقط چون دوست نداشتم داخل بازار بزارم مجبور شدم از صفر تا 100 همه کار ها(طراحی سایت برنامه نویسی سایت و سیستم پرداخت و ...) رو خودم انجام بدم 
> 
> دیکشنری دورلند فارسی: http://dorlandfarsi-mobile.ir


تصاویر آیفون  برنامه اندروید  :تشویق:  :اشتباه:

----------


## saeedgholami

> خب من استاد نیستم ولی خوبه نرم افزارت حالا چرا رایگان گذاشتی؟


چون اولین کارم بود  و دوس داشتم ابتدا چند تا برنامه پرطرفدار داشته باشم

----------


## poorman

> اینم یکی از برنامه های من فقط چون دوست نداشتم داخل بازار بزارم مجبور شدم از صفر تا 100 همه کار ها(طراحی سایت برنامه نویسی سایت و سیستم پرداخت و ...) رو خودم انجام بدم 
> 
> دیکشنری دورلند فارسی: http://dorlandfarsi-mobile.ir


برنامتون و کارتون قابل تحسینه 

اما اگر من جای شما بودم، به جای اینکه وقتم رو روی طراحی سایت و سیستم خرید و غیره بذارم، وقتم رو میذاشتم روی تقویت ظاهر برنامه و اون رو توی بازار منتشر میکردم 

اینطوری خیلی بهتر نتیجه میگیره آدم

حالا بازم نمیدونم هدف شما از اینکه این سیستم ها رو خودتون طراحی کنید چیه و چه برنامه هایی برای تبلیغات و فروش نرم افزارتون دارید

----------


## c0mmander

> تصاویر آیفون  برنامه اندروید


خیلی آیفون قشنگه گفتم برای طرح گرافیکیش قشنگه  :لبخند گشاده!:  خیلی هم قشنگه البته میخواستم برای ایفون هم بزنم اما هنوز مونو تاچ رو درست یاد نگرفتم :ناراحت:

----------


## c0mmander

> برنامتون و کارتون قابل تحسینه 
> 
> اما اگر من جای شما بودم، به جای اینکه وقتم رو روی طراحی سایت و سیستم خرید و غیره بذارم، وقتم رو میذاشتم روی تقویت ظاهر برنامه و اون رو توی بازار منتشر میکردم 
> 
> اینطوری خیلی بهتر نتیجه میگیره آدم
> 
> حالا بازم نمیدونم هدف شما از اینکه این سیستم ها رو خودتون طراحی کنید چیه و چه برنامه هایی برای تبلیغات و فروش نرم افزارتون دارید


مرسی از لطفت .. 
البته حرفتون رو کاملا قبول دارم..
اول از همه برای کسب تجربه کاری کامل بود که یک نمونه کار تقربا کاملی داشته باشم. دلیل دیگه هم که داشت این بود که این برنامه فقط برای یک طیف خاص و محدودی هست .. یعنی این برنامه به درد هیچ کس دیگه نمیخوره چون برنامه حالت عمومی نداشت دیگه وجود بازار عملا برای فروشش جای مناسبی نبود.
برای تبلیغ در سایت ها و فروم های پزشکی بنر غیره در نظر گرفتم .. البته در صورتی هم که در بازار میزاشتم باید برای تبلیغش همین کارو انجام میدادم. 
در کل تجربه بدی نبود. اما خوب با استفاده از بازار زمان و مواردی مثل سیستم پرداخت و غیره که خیلی ادم رو درگیر میکنه وجود نداره و راحت و خیلی سریع میشه برنامه ها رو برای فروش قرار داد.

----------


## ho33ein19

آموزش فتوشاپ مقدماتی
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.hb.photoshop/?l=fa

----------


## armin8651

بازی جن گیر

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.arminazgomi.jengir/?l=fa

خیلی برای این بازی زحمت کشیدم

----------


## sermoni

*آموزش تکواندو (TKD.Support)
tabligh1.jpg
دانلود نسخه اصلی
دانلود نسخه دمو
**این برنامه اولین برنامه اندرویدی من بود و ساختش زمان زیادی برد! (3،4ماه) به نظرتون اگر میخواستم  سفارش ساخت همچین برنامه ای رو به یک برنامه نویس بدم، هزینش چقدر میشد ؟*

----------


## 1yaram

> *آموزش تکواندو (TKD.Support)
> 
> دانلود نسخه اصلی
> دانلود نسخه دمو
> **این برنامه اولین برنامه اندرویدی من بود و ساختش زمان زیادی برد! (3،4ماه) به نظرتون اگر میخواستم  سفارش ساخت همچین برنامه ای رو به یک برنامه نویس بدم، هزینش چقدر میشد ؟*


گرافیکش خوبه و کدهاشو کامل نوشتی :تشویق: 
اما 3000 تومن خیلی گرون زدی 
برای فروش بیشتر اولاش ارزون میدادی .این نظر من نیست ها اکثر برنامه نویسا همین نظرو دارن

----------


## sermoni

> گرافیکش خوبه و کدهاشو کامل نوشتی
> اما 3000 تومن خیلی گرون زدی 
> برای فروش بیشتر اولاش ارزون میدادی .این نظر من نیست ها اکثر برنامه نویسا همین نظرو دارن


خیلی ممنون از نظری که دادین،خوبه که یک برنامه نویس از گرافیک برنامم (اولین ! ترم سه نرم افزار هستم) خوشش اومد.
درمورد قیمت حقیقتش اینو خیلیا گفتن و ذهنمم درگیر کرده ، اما خب ،چون خودم تکواندوکار میکنم ،میدونم برای ارتقای هر دجه کمربند باید  150-200 هزینه کلاس خصوصی داد،با این برنامه خیلی تعداد جلسات کمترمیشه ، و اگر هنرجو  زرنگ باشه با دوجلسه راه میفته.(بیشتر از 100 تومن سود کرده !!!) با توجه به اینکه ،همین روزا آموزش تصویری هم به برنامه اضافه میشه ،دیگه نرم افزار  از آموزش تکواندو به خودآموز تکواندو تبدیل میشه(یعنی دیگه هنرجو از کلاس خصوصی بی نیاز میشه !)
نرم افزار از 5 شهریور منتشر شده(10روزپیش) ، شما به چه تعداد  فروش "خوب" ،"متوسط" ، "بد" میگید.
میخوام بدونم باتوجه به نظر باتجربه ترها فروش چطور بوده.
راستی من 19 سالمه و قبل از ورود به دانشگاه (ورودی 92 هستم)تجربه ی برنامه نویسی نداشتم(سیستمِ خوب و نت نداشتم)،به نظر شما زود شروع کردم یا دیر ؟

----------


## 1yaram

والا در مورد فروش "خوب" ،"متوسط" ، "بد" زیاد اطلاع ندارم. من خودم اول کارم :لبخند گشاده!: 
در مورد شروع به برنامه نویسی اصلا ما اشتباه کردیم که دیر شروع کردیم
تو آمریکا یه شرکتی (فکر کنم گوگل) به مردم توصیه کرده که به بچهاتون از زمانی که زبان مادری یاد میگیرن یه زبان دوم یعنی برنامه نویسی رو یاد بدن که در آینده خیلی به دردشون خواهد خورد و باعث پیشرفت جامعه خواهد شد. :متفکر: 
اگه کسی بگه محاله که بچه 4-5 ساله برنامه نویسی یاد بگیره اشتباه میکنه چون من خودم زبان مادریم ترکیه و از بچگی تونستم فارسی رو یاد بگیرم. خب برنامه نویسی هم یه زبانی هست با این تفاوت که تو ایران بچه باید قبل از یادگیریش باید انگلیسی رو هم کمی یاد بگیرن.

----------


## sermoni

> والا در مورد فروش "خوب" ،"متوسط" ، "بد" زیاد اطلاع ندارم. من خودم اول کارم
> در مورد شروع به برنامه نویسی اصلا ما اشتباه کردیم که دیر شروع کردیم
> تو آمریکا یه شرکتی (فکر کنم گوگل) به مردم توصیه کرده که به بچهاتون از زمانی که زبان مادری یاد میگیرن یه زبان دوم یعنی برنامه نویسی رو یاد بدن که در آینده خیلی به دردشون خواهد خورد و باعث پیشرفت جامعه خواهد شد.
> اگه کسی بگه محاله که بچه 4-5 ساله برنامه نویسی یاد بگیره اشتباه میکنه چون من خودم زبان مادریم ترکیه و از بچگی تونستم فارسی رو یاد بگیرم. خب برنامه نویسی هم یه زبانی هست با این تفاوت که تو ایران بچه باید قبل از یادگیریش باید انگلیسی رو هم کمی یاد بگیرن.


آره واقعا درست میگین،امکانات نبود دیگه :لبخند گشاده!: ،بدونِ نِت ،با یه سیستمِ داغون کاری نمیشد کرد!!! شما خودتون چندسالتونه ؟(حس میکنم دارم تاپیک رو از بحث اصلیش منحرف میکنم،اگه اینجوره ،پست رو پاک کنم؟)

----------


## javadi3d

سلام
اینهم برنامه های گروه ما
نظر یادتون نره
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.lohuf/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.doakomeyl/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.doaahd/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha...oakherat/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha...atgharb1/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.teshnegi/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.payamak/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.ramadan1/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.golenarges1/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.sahifeh/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha...lbalaghe/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.jahadbanafs/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.maddahha.haftruz/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aseman14.fatemiye/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aseman1...odanafis/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aseman1...afisdemo/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aseman14.hadiskasa/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aseman14.nadeali/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.aseman1...shardemo/?l=fa

----------


## haniiii

دوستان قوانین نام گذاری برنامه ها این اجازه رو به یک برنامه میده که خودش رو "مرورگر ملی" معرفی کنه ؟ ... در حالی که واقعا اینطور نیست ؟

----------


## moh_sen201

اینم یکی برنامه های من :

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.hid.raz/?l=fa

بقیه برنامه های من را با اسم محسن جهانی میتوانید پیدا کنید ...

----------


## pouya1999best@g

> دوستان قوانین نام گذاری برنامه ها این اجازه رو به یک برنامه میده که خودش رو "مرورگر ملی" معرفی کنه ؟ ... در حالی که واقعا اینطور نیست ؟


منظورتون چیه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## MrP.k

> بازی جن گیر
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.arminazgomi.jengir/?l=fa
> 
> خیلی برای این بازی زحمت کشیدم


خسته نباشی دوست خوبم
برنامه خوبی درست کردی
البته فکر نمیکنم بازی ساختن تو ایران فعلا برای درآمد راه خوبی باشه
چون انتظار کاربران از بازی زیاد هست و خوب کار سخت و زیادی هست مگر اینکه یه فکر خوب و جدید داشته باشی
بهرحال توی این راه موفق باشی
خوشحال میشم در مورد ساخت بازی که ساختی بیشتر توضیح بدی که از چه موتوری استفاده کردی و چجوری این کار رو کردی
مختصر هم توضیح بدی ممنون میشم

----------


## daniel021

نرم افزار شارژ؟ ام

چطوره؟

دریافت از بازار


http://cafebazaar.ir/app/echarg.navid.daniel/?l=fa

----------


## c0mmander

> نرم افزار شارژ؟ ام
> 
> چطوره؟
> 
> دریافت از بازار
> 
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/echarg.navid.daniel/?l=fa


3 تا اشکال دیدم داخل برنامه گفتم بهت بگم ..

اولی این بود که دکمه بازگشتی که گذاشتی بالای صفحه ایراد داره مثلا اگر کسی به جای دکمه عقب خود گوشی که به اکتیویتی پشته شده قبلی اشاره میکنه استفاده نکنه یک صفحه جدید بازمیشه که موقع خروج باید چندین بار به تعداد صفحه هایی که از بازگشت استفاده شده باید از برنامه خارج بشید.

دومی هم اشکالی که نیست اما خوب این برنامه شما بصورت افلاین شارژ میکنه چه نیازی به اتصال به اینترنت داره.. 

سومی هم مشکل در نمایشه مثلا من داخل گوشی خودم تست کردم با صفحه 3.2 به هیچ عنوان اسکرول نمیشد پایین صفحه ها هر چند که صفحه های کوچیک رو تشخیص میده و توستی رو نمایش میده.

----------


## javadi3d

آقا ما هم هستیما !
یه نظری،انتقادی،حرفی...
بابا 19 تا برنامه گذاشتیم

----------


## reza_web

این هم اولین برنامه من
http://cafebazaar.ir/panel/edit/ghazalina.test44/?l=fa

متاسفانه سایر بانکها همکاری نکردند والا کاملش می کردم

----------


## saeed_g21

> این هم اولین برنامه من
> http://cafebazaar.ir/panel/edit/ghazalina.test44/?l=fa
> 
> متاسفانه سایر بانکها همکاری نکردند والا کاملش می کردم


لینک کنترل پنل خودت رو دادی
لینک مستقیم برنامه رو بده

----------


## armin8651

> خسته نباشی دوست خوبم
> برنامه خوبی درست کردی
> البته فکر نمیکنم بازی ساختن تو ایران فعلا برای درآمد راه خوبی باشه
> چون انتظار کاربران از بازی زیاد هست و خوب کار سخت و زیادی هست مگر اینکه یه فکر خوب و جدید داشته باشی
> بهرحال توی این راه موفق باشی
> خوشحال میشم در مورد ساخت بازی که ساختی بیشتر توضیح بدی که از چه موتوری استفاده کردی و چجوری این کار رو کردی
> مختصر هم توضیح بدی ممنون میشم


پیام خصوصی دادم

----------


## amin_a_y

> این هم اولین برنامه من
> http://cafebazaar.ir/panel/edit/ghazalina.test44/?l=fa
> 
> متاسفانه سایر بانکها همکاری نکردند والا کاملش می کردم


سلام دوست عزیز
لینک پنل تو گذاشتی ا
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ghazalina.test44/?l=fa
 :لبخند:

----------


## reza_web

> این هم اولین برنامه من
> http://cafebazaar.ir/panel/edit/ghazalina.test44/?l=fa
> 
> متاسفانه سایر بانکها همکاری نکردند والا کاملش می کردم


ببخشید اشتباه شد:
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ghazalina.test44/?l=fa

----------


## saeed_g21

> متاسفانه سایر بانکها همکاری نکردند والا کاملش می کردم


1- ترکیب رنگت طوری هست که چشم آدمو میزنه
2- همکاری نمی خواد که برو به سایت بانکها از اونجا آدرس و ... رو بگیر

----------


## reza_web

> 1- ترکیب رنگت طوری هست که چشم آدمو میزنه
> 2- همکاری نمی خواد که برو به سایت بانکها از اونجا آدرس و ... رو بگیر


همین اطلاعات 9 بانک را از سایتهاشون گرفتم ولی سایر بانکها خروجی اکسل از اطلاعات شعب خود ندارند!!! منم که نمی تونم مثلا 100 صفحه اطلاعات هر بانک را کپی و پیست کنم!!
به روابط عمومی بانکها هم که زنگ می زنم انگار می خواهند اطلاعات فوق سری بهم بدهند!! حاضر نیستند همکاری کنند

----------


## reza_web

مشتري گرامي سلام شما بايستي درخواست خود را به صورت مکتوب به اداره کل روابط عمومي و بازاريابي به نشاني : تهران، بالاتر از ميدان آرژانتين، ابتداي بزرگراه آفريقا، خيابان نوروز، ساختمان نگين سپه، طبقه 1،شماره تماس 84433161-021 و شماره فکس 88646951-021 ارسال نماييد .با تشکر مرکز ارتباط با مشتريان بانک سپه 1557

   مشتري گرامي
   با سلام و احترام
ضمن تشكر از شما به استحضار مي رساند
با توجه به تغييرات اخير شماره تماس شهرستانها، شماره تماس شعب شهرستان نيز متعاقباً تغيير مي يابند و اطلاعات شعب در وب سايت بانك پارسیان هميشه به روز بوده و آخرين تغييرات اعمال مي گردد.
در حال حاضر فايل  اكسل به روز از اطلاعات شعب موجود نمي باشد.
در ضمن اطلاعات شعب با انتخاب نام استان نيز قابل جستجو مي باشد.

این هم از جواب دو بانک بزرگ مملکت ما!!!! برای گرفتن اطلاعات شعب به صورت اکسل

----------


## mohammad jamalian

سلام
این هم اپ من:
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/Tutorial.Le...gramming/?l=fa
آموزش مقدماتی سی شارپ هست.
خوبه؟

----------


## 1yaram

> سلام
> این هم اپ من:
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/Tutorial.Le...gramming/?l=fa
> آموزش مقدماتی سی شارپ هست.
> خوبه؟


خوبه. چه جوری متن و عکس رو باهم یه جا قرار دادی؟

----------


## mohammad jamalian

> خوبه. چه جوری متن و عکس رو باهم یه جا قرار دادی؟


سلام
اول از همه این که اون که html هست.
ولی با txt هم کاری نداره.

----------


## razavi66

این اولین برنامه من هست ، البته از لحاظ انتشار در بازار ...

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/org.varesin...t.zarrab/?l=fa

----------


## mohammad jamalian

سلام
یه اپ دیگه:
سرود ملی کشور ها هست 15هزارتا دانلود داشته:
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/National.Anthem.mjp/?l=fa

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

این نرم افزار جدید من :

کشتی کج :
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.wrestling/?l=fa

----------


## daniel021

> 3 تا اشکال دیدم داخل برنامه گفتم بهت بگم ..
> 
> اولی این بود که دکمه بازگشتی که گذاشتی بالای صفحه ایراد داره مثلا اگر کسی به جای دکمه عقب خود گوشی که به اکتیویتی پشته شده قبلی اشاره میکنه استفاده نکنه یک صفحه جدید بازمیشه که موقع خروج باید چندین بار به تعداد صفحه هایی که از بازگشت استفاده شده باید از برنامه خارج بشید.
> 
> دومی هم اشکالی که نیست اما خوب این برنامه شما بصورت افلاین شارژ میکنه چه نیازی به اتصال به اینترنت داره.. 
> 
> سومی هم مشکل در نمایشه مثلا من داخل گوشی خودم تست کردم با صفحه 3.2 به هیچ عنوان اسکرول نمیشد پایین صفحه ها هر چند که صفحه های کوچیک رو تشخیص میده و توستی رو نمایش میده.



ممنون

اما اون قسمت دسترسی به اینترنت واسه خاطر اینه که پرداخت درون برنامه ای داره اگه دگمه حمایت مالی رو بزنی نیاز به اینترنت داره
اما مشکل دکمه "عقب" تو نسخه جدید رفع شده و به زودی آپدیت میشه :لبخند:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## daniel021

خب نرم افزار ناخن ام آپدیت شد! میتونید تست و استفاده ببرید

دریافت از بازار :

 :کف کرده!: http://cafebazaar.ir/app/navid.daniel.alfagp
 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: 
 :کف کرده!: http://cafebazaar.ir/app/navid.daniel.alfagp

----------


## sma6871

راستی من یه بازی هم ساختم :D

این برنامه ناخن زیبا
ic_launcher.png

اینم بازی پرنده ی تنبل
ApplicationIcon.png

----------


## dasssnj

> راستی من یه بازی هم ساختم :D
> 
> این برنامه ناخن زیبا
> ic_launcher.png
> 
> اینم بازی پرنده ی تنبل
> ApplicationIcon.png


سلام. گرافیک این بازی را هم خودتون ساختید؟

----------


## hamid_0341

> راستی من یه بازی هم ساختم :D
> 
> این برنامه ناخن زیبا
> ic_launcher.png
> 
> اینم بازی پرنده ی تنبل
> ApplicationIcon.png


یکم درباره بازی توضیح میدی ؟ موتور بازی و.. ؟

----------


## daniel021

:تشویق:  :گیج:

----------


## daniel021

> راستی من یه بازی هم ساختم :D
> 
> این برنامه ناخن زیبا
> ic_launcher.png
> 
> اینم بازی پرنده ی تنبل
> ApplicationIcon.png





> سلام. گرافیک این بازی را هم خودتون ساختید؟





> یکم درباره بازی توضیح میدی ؟ موتور بازی و.. ؟


چرا همش اینجور بازیا میسازید که یه پرنده ایه تا دست بذارید رو صفحه بالا و پایین میشه؟ : |
یکم متنوع باشید! :تشویق:

----------


## momayyezi_m

با سلام 

این یکی براش خیلی زحمت کشیدم و فکر میکردم خیلی ازش استقبال بشه که اینم دیدم اصلن وقت نمیذاشتم بهتر بود .کلا اگه 50 نفر خریده باشن  :قهقهه: 

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.liveview.imamdastan/?l=fa

این یکی هم هست 

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.book/?l=fa

----------


## sma6871

سلام




> سلام. گرافیک این بازی را هم خودتون ساختید؟


نه من فقط کدنویس بودم و گرافیکش رو یکی از دوستای خوبم انجام دادن




> یکم درباره بازی توضیح میدی ؟ موتور بازی و.. ؟


فکر نمیکنم اینجا مکان مناسبی برای این توضیحات باشه، اگه دوست داشتید پیام خصوصی بدید یا یه تاپیک جدید باز کنید من و سایر دوستانی که از بازی سازی چیزی میدونیم مفصل برات توضیح میدیم

ولی در کل من تو ساخت این بازی از Unity استفاده کردم و با ساخت این بازی به دنیای بازی سازی وارد شدم :-)




> چرا همش اینجور بازیا میسازید که یه پرنده ایه تا دست بذارید رو صفحه بالا و پایین میشه؟ : |
> یکم متنوع باشید!


این بازی پروژه ی آموزشی من بود، ببخشید که خیلی تکراری شد  :بامزه:

----------


## diapason

این هم برنامۀ من به نام بانک (حسابداری شخصی) ... زمان خیلی زیادی صرف اجرای منطق مناسب برای عملکردش شده.
این هم نسخۀ نمایشی بانک.

drawer_menu01.png device_2014_10_28_112357.jpg device_2014_07_21_022631.jpg

البته کلی امکانات دیگه هم براش در راهه  :لبخند:

----------


## hey you

با سلام و احترام فراوان
اینم یکی از برنامه های من

از آدم تا خاتم

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.azadamta...idzamani/?l=fa

اینم تازه گذاشتم که البته در حال رفع اشکال کم کردن حجم برنامه س

ادیان و فرقه ها
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.adyan.navid.zamani/?l=fa

----------


## abbasalim

> با سلام و احترام فراوان
> اینم یکی از برنامه های من
> 
> از آدم تا خاتم
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.azadamta...idzamani/?l=fa
> 
> اینم تازه گذاشتم که البته در حال رفع اشکال کم کردن حجم برنامه س
> 
> ...


تا اونجا که من میدونم گوشی های زیر آیفون هستن ! 
خوبه معلومه رو گرافیکیش زمان گذاشتی و بهتره از گرافیک های سبک جدید استفاده کنید 
موفق باشید

----------


## #root#

> با سلام و احترام فراوان
> اینم یکی از برنامه های من
> 
> از آدم تا خاتم
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.azadamta...idzamani/?l=fa
> 
> اینم تازه گذاشتم که البته در حال رفع اشکال کم کردن حجم برنامه س
> 
> ...





> آقا من فروش برنامه هام توو بازار چند ده میلیونی  بوده ولی همون برنامه ها همش با هم توو پلازا 35000 تومن شده


سلام ، منظرتون از چند ده میلیون اینا بود؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hey you

> سلام ، منظرتون از چند ده میلیون اینا بود؟


 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج:

----------


## hey you

اون موقع کل کل بود نمی شد کم آورد

 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hey you

> تا اونجا که من میدونم گوشی های زیر آیفون هستن ! 
> خوبه معلومه رو گرافیکیش زمان گذاشتی و بهتره از گرافیک های سبک جدید استفاده کنید 
> موفق باشید


آیفون !!!

به جون مادرم از این گوشی چینیاس که اندرویده...

خیالت راحت اندرویده

----------


## hosseinaryai

اووومممم .. خب اینم از برنامه من :

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.faz_you/?l=fa

----------


## gwtw2013

اینم از اولین برنامه من که رایگان نیست ( بعد از کلی برنامه رایگان :دی )


http://cafebazaar.ir/app/abdollah.da...d.manavi/?l=faScreenshot_2014-09-12-22-10-54.jpg

----------


## omid.n1990

> اینم از اولین برنامه من که رایگان نیست ( بعد از کلی برنامه رایگان :دی )
> 
> 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/abdollah.da...d.manavi/?l=faScreenshot_2014-09-12-22-10-54.jpg


تو یک ماه اخیر، کلی برنامه تو زمینه دعا (نفود در معشوق و عشق و پولدارشدن و بخت گشا و ..) یا قیامت و آخرت تو بازار امده؟ خیلیهاشون هم رفتن تو پر فروشهای هفته. تند و تند هم دارن زیاد میشن بازم مشتری دارن!!!!!!
بودنشون بد نیست ولی واسم جالبه تا یک ماه پیش ندیده بودم همچین برنامه هایی، الان هر روز چندتا از برنامه های جدید همین ها هستن!

چندتا برنامه دیگه هم جدیدا زیاد شده از متن شعرهای خواننده ها!! مگه این متنها حق کپی رایت نداره؟؟ خوب هر ترانه ای به هر حال یک شاعری داشته دیگه!

تو تصاویر برنامه اتون هم یکجا گذاشتید عزیز شدن نزد همسر2 نکنه منظور همسر دوم هست :)

----------


## gwtw2013

> تو یک ماه اخیر، کلی برنامه تو زمینه دعا (نفود در معشوق و عشق و پولدارشدن و بخت گشا و ..) یا قیامت و آخرت تو بازار امده؟ خیلیهاشون هم رفتن تو پر فروشهای هفته. تند و تند هم دارن زیاد میشن بازم مشتری دارن!!!!!!
> بودنشون بد نیست ولی واسم جالبه تا یک ماه پیش ندیده بودم همچین برنامه هایی، الان هر روز چندتا از برنامه های جدید همین ها هستن!
> 
> چندتا برنامه دیگه هم جدیدا زیاد شده از متن شعرهای خواننده ها!! مگه این متنها حق کپی رایت نداره؟؟ خوب هر ترانه ای به هر حال یک شاعری داشته دیگه!
> 
> تو تصاویر برنامه اتون هم یکجا گذاشتید عزیز شدن نزد همسر2 نکنه منظور همسر دوم هست :)



خوب وقتی برنامه ای طرفدار زیاد داره باید از فرصت استفاده کرد :)
البته برنامه من که اصلا فروش نداشت

----------


## reza_web

این هم برنامه جدید من
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ghazalina.diet/?l=fa
برنامه ای برای مدیریت رژیم هفتگی 
شما لیست مواد خوراکی روزانه را وارد می نمایید برنامه کالری شماری می کند و به صورت روزانه و هفتگی نگهداری می کنه 
درضمن میتوانید برنامه رژیم خود را اس ام اس هم بکنید
قسمتی هم برای تعیین کالری مورد نیاز شما دارد.
خلاصه هرچی برای یک کالری شماری نیاز دارید اینجا وجود دارد

----------


## esmail3309

سلام دوستان بلاخره بعد تونستم برنامم (کلش آپ ic_launcher.png) رو توی کافه بازار منتشر کنم.  خیلی رو گرافیکش کار کردم   

clash_up_poster.jpg

4.jpg 
کلش آپ در کافه بازار 
فقط نمیدونم چرا اینقدر نظر بد دادن که چرا رایگان نیست یا گرونه  :ناراحت: 
نظرتون درباره ی اولین برنامه ای که توی کافه بازار منتشر کردم چیه؟

----------


## abbasalim

من احتمال دادم برنامتون رو سایزهای مختلف مشکل داشته باشه خواستم دانلود کنم دیدم 60 مگه :|  :اشتباه:  مگه چیه؟ فکر میکنم بجای متن و اینا اومده باشین همه رو تصویر زده باشین و این باعث میشه تو سایزهای مختلف کارتون افتضاح در بیاد. داخل سایزهای مختلف گوشی وتبلت تست کردید؟ (من نظرات رو نخوندم شاید معایب دیگه ای باشه )

----------


## esmail3309

نه مشکلی نداره من روی تبلت 10 اینچی و گوشی 3 اینچ آزمایش کردم درست بود

حجم بالاش بخواطر عکسای قسمت نقشه هاشه

البته درست میگیدا قسمت آپگرید هاشو تصویر زدم آخه زیاد تجربه نداشتم فک نمی کردم حجمش اینقد زیاد شه

با این که تاجایی که جا داشت حجم عکسارو کم کردم

حالا راه حل چیه؟

----------


## ho33ein19

اینترنت ارزان +8
دانلود از مارکت های :
 بازار:
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.hbdd.adsl/?l=fa
 کندو:
http://cando.asr24.com/app.jsp?id=36...=com.hbdd.adsl
 پلازا
http://www.plazza.ir/app/17087/com.hbdd.adsl

----------


## omid.n1990

> نه مشکلی نداره من روی تبلت 10 اینچی و گوشی 3 اینچ آزمایش کردم درست بود
> 
> حجم بالاش بخواطر عکسای قسمت نقشه هاشه
> 
> البته درست میگیدا قسمت آپگرید هاشو تصویر زدم آخه زیاد تجربه نداشتم فک نمی کردم حجمش اینقد زیاد شه
> 
> با این که تاجایی که جا داشت حجم عکسارو کم کردم
> 
> حالا راه حل چیه؟


من این بازی رو فقط آیکنش رو دیده بودم قبلا اصلا اسم بازی و ... رو هم نمیدونستم چون کلا اهل بازی نیستم. :) یک لحظه تصاویر نقشه بازی  و آیکن رو دیدم گفتم ایول تنهایی همچین بازی استراتژیکی درست کردید :) بعد فهمیدم آموزش یک بازی دیگه است.
این حجم برنامه برای آموزش یک بازی به نظرم خیلی خیلی زیاده. تعداد دانلود هم باز به نظرم با این حال خوب بوده مثبت پانصد.
برنامه رو که ندیدم ولی به نظرم چند مشکل داره:
- اول اینکه با توجه به توضیحی که دو خط اول دادید ظاهرا شما همش رو پولی گذاشتید و بخش بخش هم پول میگیرید و کاربران هم تو نظراتشون به این مورد اشاره کردن. تو پرداخت درون برنامه ای بهتره که یک بخش کامل و خیلی خوب و کاربردی رو به صورت کاملا رایگان بذارید که حتی کسی که بنا به هردلیلی پول نمیده بتونه ااز برنامه اتون استفاده کنه و توی دستگاهش بمون. و باقی بخش های دیگه رو پولی بذارید.
- برنامه های پنج مگی اگر پرداخت درون برنامه ای باشه کاربرا نظر منفی میدن که چرا این همه دانلود کردیم آخرش پولی. این حچم که هیچ! حجم برنامه اتون بی مورد خیلی زیاده. شما خودتون میتونستید حجم رو به شدت کاهش بدید. اگر نهایتا امکان پذیر نبود، شما تصاویرتون رو توی یک هاست آپلود میکنید و وقتی کاربر هر بخش رو ارتقا داد به مرور فایلهای بیشتر دانلود بشه و به برنامه اتون اضافه بشه.
قیمت فعالسازی برنامه اتون رو چقدر تعیین کردید؟

----------


## esmail3309

ممنون به خاطر راهنماییتون

اول بگم توی هر بخش 10% مطالب رایگانه که امروز دباره بیشترش میکنم

دوم هم من زیاد با این روش کاهش حجمی که گفتید آشنایی ندارم میشه از طریق پیام خصوصی راهنماییم کنید؟ آخه خیلی نظر دادن که حجم برنامه بالاست و الان که حساب کردم تصاویر برنامه (یعنی در پوشه ی drawable) بیشتر از 600 تا میشه  :لبخند گشاده!:  و اگه تصاویر نباشن فک نکنم برنامم 5 مگ هم بشه

برنامم 4 بخشه و قیمت فعال سازی هر بخش 700 تومنه (زیاده؟)

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## hosseinaryai

اولین آپدیت اپلیکیشن "فاز شما" در بازار :
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.faz_you/?l=fa

----------


## 1yaram

> ممنون به خاطر راهنماییتون
> 
> اول بگم توی هر بخش 10% مطالب رایگانه که امروز دباره بیشترش میکنم
> 
> دوم هم من زیاد با این روش کاهش حجمی که گفتید آشنایی ندارم میشه از طریق پیام خصوصی راهنماییم کنید؟ آخه خیلی نظر دادن که حجم برنامه بالاست و الان که حساب کردم تصاویر برنامه (یعنی در پوشه ی drawable) بیشتر از 600 تا میشه  و اگه تصاویر نباشن فک نکنم برنامم 5 مگ هم بشه
> 
> برنامم 4 بخشه و قیمت فعال سازی هر بخش 700 تومنه (زیاده؟)
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم 
ولی واقعیت اینه که دیگه فایده ای نداره که دوباره واسه این برنامتون زحمت بکشید
همون بهتر که یه برنامه دیگه بسازین اصلا بهتر بود که این 4 بخش برنامت رو جدا جدا مثلا تو دو بخش میدادی به بازار که امکان مشاهده کاربرا بره بالا
آخه اگه الانم اگه حتی نزدیکش کنی به قیمت200 تومن بازم زیاد متری پیدا نمیشه
چون دیگه از صف اول بازار رفته پایین پاایینا
و یه راه حلی واسش هست:تبلیغات عدد . که اینم به نظر بیشتر دوستان تو این سایت چندان کارساز نیست
پس همون بهتر که وقتت رو صرف یه پروژه جدید بکنی به نظر من

----------


## Amin-rz

*شوهر کی بهتره؟*



*دوستان لطفا با نظرات خوب کمک کنید.
15 تا نظر دادن 13تاش گفتن چرا نوشتی رایگان اینکه پولیه.همشون هم یه ستاره دادن.
اینطوری خیلی ظلمه.*


لینک برنامه :
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.shohareman/?l=fa

----------


## esmail3309

> *دوستان لطفا با نظرات خوب کمک کنید.
> 15 تا نظر دادن 13تاش گفتن چرا نوشتی رایگان اینکه پولیه.همشون هم یه ستاره دادن.
> اینطوری خیلی ظلمه.*[/COLOR]


بره منم همش نظر میدن که چرا رایگان نیست، چرا نگفتی رایگانه، تا رایگان نکنی به درد نمیخوره و از اینجور چیزا

راستی اسم یا لینک برنامت تو بازار رو بزار

----------


## ho33ein19

اولین برنامه کاربردی در زمینه محاسبه حجم مصرفی اینترنت و آموزش های کاربردی و تصویری کاملا روان در مورد استفاده از مودم ها از لحظه خرید تا تنظیم کانفیگ های آن
با این برنامه کاربردی شما دوستان عزیز می توانید میزان استفاده حجم مصرفی مورد نیاز خود را به صورت ماهانه برآورد کنید.شما می توانید اینترنت مصرفی را در 4 دستگاه موبایل،تبلت،لپ تاپ،کامپیوتر خانگی به صورت روزانه و یا ماهانه محاسبه که در نهایت و در مرحله پایانی به شما حجم مصرفی مورد نیاز در یک ماه ارائه خواهد شد.

دانلود از مارکت های :
بازار:
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.hbdd.adsl/?l=fa
کندو:
http://cando.asr24.com/app.jsp?id=36...=com.hbdd.adsl
پلازا:
http://www.plazza.ir/app/17087/com.hbdd.adsl

----------


## Amin-rz

> بره منم همش نظر میدن که چرا رایگان نیست، چرا نگفتی رایگانه، تا رایگان نکنی به درد نمیخوره و از اینجور چیزا
> 
> راستی اسم یا لینک برنامت تو بازار رو بزار


http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.shohareman/?l=fa

13 تا یه ستاره دادن که "همه قسمت هاش پولیه"
اینطوری تو تازه ها هم باشه کسی دانلود نمی کنه.  :ناراحت: 
خب فروشی بذارم اولین نفر که دانلود کرد میره پخش می کنه تو نت.

----------


## esmail3309

> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.shohareman/?l=fa
> 
> 13 تا یه ستاره دادن که "همه قسمت هاش پولیه"
> اینطوری تو تازه ها هم باشه کسی دانلود نمی کنه. 
> خب فروشی بذارم اولین نفر که دانلود کرد میره پخش می کنه تو نت.


آره رایگان نزار

من یه برنامه توی ایران اپس پولی گذاشتم بعد یه هفته هم توی مارکت اپینیک هم کندو یک نفر کوپیشو گزاشته بود(البته برنامش بهدرد نمیخوردا) :قهقهه:

----------


## diapason

> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.shohareman/?l=fa
> 
> 13 تا یه ستاره دادن که "همه قسمت هاش پولیه"
> اینطوری تو تازه ها هم باشه کسی دانلود نمی کنه. 
> خب فروشی بذارم اولین نفر که دانلود کرد میره پخش می کنه تو نت.


یک قابلیت جالبی که مارکت کندو داره اینه که شما برای برنامه می‌تونید چک کنید، برنامه توسط این یوزر خریده شده یا نه.
به بازار در ابن مورد ایمیل زدم گفتن ان‌شاءا... در آینده این امکان رو فراهم می‌کنن. اگه این قابلیت وجود داشته باشه، شما می‌تونید همیشه بعد از اولین نصب لایسنس برنامه رو چک کنید. کاری که الان خیلی برنامه های پولی روی پلی استور انجام می‌دن.
خوبیش اینه که برای برنامه‌هایی که نیاز به پرداخت درون برنامه‌ای ندارن، نیاز نیست کلی به دردسر بیفتی تا درون برنامه‌ای کنی. پولیش می‌کنی بعد قبل اولین اجرا چک می‌کنی خریده شده یا نه.

این هم عین جواب بازار:



> ...  ممنون از پیشنهاد شما. در خصوص برنامه با پرداخت درون‌برنامه‌ای موردی که  فرمودید مقدور خواهد بود. در مورد برنامه‌های غیررایگان امیدواریم در آینده  بتوانیم این خدمات را در اختیار توسعه‌دهندگان قرار دهیم...

----------


## shadi93

سلام دوستان اینم از اولین برنامه من  http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.shadiso...rfejooiy/?l=fa

----------


## Amin-rz

*اموزش جامع حمله قبایل*
لطفا با نظرات خوب همراهی کنیید.
ممنون.

----------


## shs1377

*برنامه والپیپر اکسپریا

*icon.jpg



نمیدون چرا اینقدر نظرا منفیه :ناراحت: 
نظر یادتون نره

----------


## saeedgholami

نرم افزار عکس نوشته پلاس

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.iptech.axneveshteplus?l=fa


*لطفا با نظرات خوب حمایت کنید*

----------


## hosseinaryai

یه برنامه مذهبی بنوشتم بنام "ضرب محرم" .. نقطه ی قوت برنامه اونجائیه که میشه پیام تسلیت آنلاین به دیگرانی که برنامه رو نصب کردن فرستاد .. اما دقیقن توی همون قسمت کسی نرفته  :لبخند گشاده!: 

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.zarb_moharam/?l=fa

----------


## alireza142

با تشکر فراوان از سایت برنامه نویس و همه دوستان مجازی فعال در  آن و به خصوص دوستان خوبم *poorman* و *saeed_g21* عزیز که بدون کمک آن ها ساخت این برنامه ممکن نبود.
رشته من کامپیوتر و آی تی نیست و از آموزش های این جا به ویژه آموزش بانک sql این برنامه رو ساختم.
cafebazaar.ir/app/com.Alireza1421366.ashena/?l=fa

ax.jpg

----------


## NeoFighT

آقا این دووز رو هم من درست کردم.
البته کار اولم هست و فعلا هم هوش مصنوعی ندادم (باید 2 نفری بازی کنید)
ایشالا نسخه بعدیش با هوش مصنوعی میاد.
لینک بازار
512512.png

1.PNG
2.PNG
3.jpg

----------


## dalmif

آفرین بچه ها خوش بحالتون انشاالله من هم تا چند وقت دیگه یه برنامه توپ میدم بیرون.
موفق باشید

----------


## mrtzxxx

اینا رو هم من آماده کردم:

جملات حکیمانه

جملات حکیمانه 2

----------


## masoud444

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.masoud.ajibanghariba/?l=fa   عجیبا غریبا is my app

----------


## Amin-rz

*اس ام اس باز 2
smsbaaz 2*



*ارزان ارسال کنید.*
*4500* اس ام اس در *160* موضوع با قابلیت* ارسال ارزان* و *آپدیت دوره ای*.
نرم افزار اس ام اس باز یک مجموعه کامل اس ام اس برای گوشی اندروید شماست.
این نرم افزار با ویژگی های جامع خود رقیبی قدرتمند برای تمامی نرم افزارهای پیامکی اندرویدیست.
با اس ام اس باز دیگر نیازی به نصب چندین کتاب اس ام اس روی تلفن همراه خود نخواهید داشت.

** قابلیت ارسال ارزان :*
با استفاده از این قابلیت می توانید تمام اس ام اس های نرم افزار (چه با متن کوتاه - چه با متنی بیش از 10 اس ام اس) را تنها با هزینه یک اس ام اس ارسال کنید.
برای این امکان نیاز است هم ارسال کننده پیام و هم دریافت کننده پیام این نرم افزار را روی گوشی خود نصب کرده باشند.

** 160 موضوع اس ام اس:*
- جوک
- خنده دار
- عاشقانه
- سرکاری
- ضد دختر
- ضد پسر
- عاشقانه
- فک و فامیله داریم؟
- پـ نه پـ
- اصن یه وضی
- سوتی
و...
برای هر مناسبتی اس ام اس آماده دارید.
زیباترین جوک ها و جدیدترین اس ام اس های خنده دار را بخوانید.
تیکه های پسر و دختر ها به هم از بخش های رقابتی پر طرفدار نرم افزار هست.
خواندن سوتی های کاربران برای هر شخصی می تواند جالب باشد.
هر درد دلی دارید به راحتی می توانید با دیگران به اشتراک بگذارید.
نظرات انتقادات و پیشنهادات خود را برای ما ارسال کنید.
ده ها موضوع اس ام اس در اختیار داشته باشید.
حتی برای روز درخت کاری هم اس ام اس دارید.

در هر بخش 7 اس ام اس به صورت رایگان در دسترس شما قرار دارد که با ارتقاء به نسخه طلایی می توانید از تمام بانک اس ام اس نرم افزار استفاده کنید.(برای این منظور روی دکمه آپدیت کلیک کنید)
همچنین در نسخه طلایی قابلیت بروزرسانی بانک اس ام اس را خواهید داشت و می توانید جدیدترین اس ام اس ها را به رایگان دریافت نمایید.

** ارتباط سریع با کاربر :*
دیگر نیازی نیست برای دیدن اس ام اس های ارسالی خود در نرم افزار تا انتشار نسخه بعدی صبر کنید.
اس ام اس باز محیط تبادل اس ام اس برای شماست.
برای ما اس ام اس ارسال کنید و آخر هفته در نرم افزار ببینید.

** انتشار مستقیم اس ام اس های شما در شبکه های اجتماعی پرطرفدار :* 
اس ام اس های ارسالی شما علاوه بر نرم افزار که هزاران کاربر خاص خود را دارد , به صورت روزانه در شبکه های اجتماعی فیسبوک , تویتر و گوگل پلاس قرار خواهند گرفت.
اس ام اس باز در شبکه های اجتماعی بسیار قدرتمند ظاهر شده و به همین دلیل اس ام اس های ارسالی شما روزانه به هزاران دنبال کننده صفحه ما در شبکه های اجتماعی نمایش داده خواهند شد.
در نتیجه بازتاب اس ام اس های شما بسیار فراتر از چیزی که فکر می کنید خواهد بود.

** امکانات کامل :*

- دارای دو قسمت آنلاین و آفلاین(ذخیره شده)
- آپدیت بانک اس ام اس
- ارسال اس ام اس ها از طریق پیامک
- به اشتراک گذاری اس ام اس ها از طریق سایر نرم افزارهای نصب شده گوشی
- کپی متن
- افزودن به علاقمندی ها
- حذف اس ام اس
- ارسال ارزان
- ارسال نرم افزار از طریق بلوتوث
- جستجو
- تنظیمات ( 14 فونت زیبا , امکان تغییر اندازه متن و فاصله بین خطوط )
- سازگار با انواع صفحه نمایش های کوچک و تبلت ها
- محیط زیبا و کاربر پسند
- امکان دریافت اس ام اس کاربران برای قرار گرفتن در نرم افزار
- ارسال اس ام اس های دریافتی از شما در صفحه های اجتماعی اس ام اس باز در فیسبوک , تویتر و گوگل پلاس
- حجم بسیار کم

دانلود کنید و لذت ببرید.

*دانلود از کافه بازار*


صفحه های ما در شبکه های اجتماعی :

www.fb.com/sms.baroon
www.twitter.com/smsbaaz
www.plus.google.com/+smsbaazir

----------


## Amin-rz

آقا این برنامه من چرا تو قسمت "در حال پیشرفت" بازار نمیره؟
هم نظراتش از بعضی برنامه ها که اونجان بیشتره هم دانلودش هم امتیازش.
از دیروز ساعت 6 تا حالا +2000 دانلود

----------


## Amin-rz

آقا برنامم اصلا تو "تازه ها" هم نیست.
غیب شده اصلا.
از صبح دو سه بار ناپدید میشد و کمی بعد میومد.
جریان چیه؟

----------


## abbasalim

> آقا برنامم اصلا تو "تازه ها" هم نیست.
> غیب شده اصلا.
> از صبح دو سه بار ناپدید میشد و کمی بعد میومد.
> جریان چیه؟


سلام 
منم اخیر دوتا برنامه داخل بازار گذاشتم که هیکدومشون داخل صفحه اول نیومدن ! یعنی شب چک کردم منتشر نشده بود صبح منتشر شده بود رو رفته بود اون ته مه ها ! نمیدونم این بازار داره چه میکنه  :اشتباه: 
----------------------

*بازار*

----------


## NeoFighT

منم برنامه ام رو تو قسمت تازه ها پیدا نکردم در صورتی که 1 روز هم نشده بود که برنامه منتشر شده بود. :متفکر:

----------


## hosseinaryai

اپلیکیشن جوجه پاییزی :

icon_jojepaizi.jpg

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.jojepaizi/?l=fa

----------


## javaweb341

اولین برنامه من  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته از آموزشای انجمن تا حالا استفاده نکردم هنوز مقدماتیم
*نرم افزار اندروید دعاهای باطل کردن سحر و طلسم + دفع چشم زخم
1.jpg2.jpg
باطل کردن طلسم های هوایی،خوراندنی،مرشوش و... با آیات قرآن و احادیث معصومین

آشنایی با انواع طلسم ها و علائم آنها و نحوه ی باطل کردن آن و درمان فرد طلسم شده

روشهای پیشگیری از سحر و طلسم ، دفع شیاطین و جادوگران

دعاهای دفع چشم زخم و دستورالعمل جلوگیری از چشم زخم

.
.
.
مرجع کامل برای دفع سحر،طلسم و چشم زخم


دریافت از مارکت کندو
*

----------


## samaneh_62

سلام
ببخشید این برنامه ها رو با چه نرم افزاری نوشتید؟
مرسی

----------


## mehdilove09

دسته آب و هوا 
ماهواره هواشناسی 
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.satelliteimage/?l=fa

----------


## c0mmander

> دسته آب و هوا 
> ماهواره هواشناسی 
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.satelliteimage/?l=fa


افرین بعد از چندی یک برنامه ای یک چیز مسخره ای رو به کاربر نفروشه یا ارزه نکنه دیدم.

چندتا توصیه دارم. 
1-  داخل توضیحات برنامه " هم اکنون " رو درستش کن "همکنون" نوشتی. میتونی از واژه "Real Time" یا "لحظه ای" یا "زنده" هم استفاده کنید.
2- نسخه رایگان خیلی خوبه اما نه اینکه تمام امکانات رو در نسخه رایگان بگذاری و بعد یک برنامه حمایتی درست کنید.(کاملا شبیه به نسخه رایگان) بهتر بود که یک نسخه با پرداخت درون برنامه درست میکردید یا به کل نسخه دمو فقط یا فعال بودن یک سری از امکانات برای کاربر قرار میدادید و اون رو به خریدن نسخه اصلی تشویق میکردید.

البته من نظرم رو گفتم. چون برنامه خوب و با ارزشی بود.
انشالله که پیشرفت کنه هم در فروش و هم در امکانات آینده.

----------


## ehsanh22

پست ویرایش شد . با تشکر

----------


## saeidpsl

اولین برنامه من در بازار شانا اسپورت امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## bia2joker

اینم از "دُنگانه"
مدیریت مخارج گروهی
example.hesab2.jpg
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/example.hesab/?l=fa

----------


## bia2joker

تغییر مکان عکس اینستاگرام



http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example...eaddress/?l=fa

----------


## amiramf

اینم برنامه بنده هستش

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.amf.expert.shopping/?l=fa

----------


## Amin-rz

*ترکیب تصاویر
cafebazaar.ir/app/smsbaaz.ir.tarkib.tasavir/?l=fa*

smsbaaz.ir.tarkib.tasavir1.jpg

----------


## hosseinaryai

ویجت 94


http://cafebazaar.ir/panel/edit/ir.a...ill_be_applied

ir.aryaapp.widget94.png

----------


## saket601

برنامه من..
barname-nevis.jpg

----------


## ho33ein19

اینترنت ارزان +8
دانلود از مارکت های :
 بازار:
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.hbdd.adsl/?l=fa
 کندو:
http://cando.asr24.com/app.jsp?id=36...=com.hbdd.adsl
 پلازا
http://www.plazza.ir/app/17087/com.hbdd.adsl

----------


## gilas1368

> اینترنت ارزان +8
> دانلود از مارکت های :
>  بازار:
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.hbdd.adsl/?l=fa
>  کندو:
> http://cando.asr24.com/app.jsp?id=36...=com.hbdd.adsl
>  پلازا
> http://www.plazza.ir/app/17087/com.hbdd.adsl


توی اطلاعات برنامه اتون نوشتید:
1-اینترنت ارزان (باعث کاهش در مصرف اینترنت و همچنین افزایش عمر باتری گوشی شما می شود)

میتونم بپرسم چطوری اینترنت رو ارزان میکنین؟
البته متوجه عبارت داخل پرانتز شدم
میخام ساختاری رو ک استفاده کردید توضیح بدید
الان برنامه شما نقش ی firewall رو بازی میکنه ک ب ی برنامه دسترسی بده ب ی برنامه نده؟

ممنون میشم اگ ی توضیح کامل و جامع بدید

----------


## Soroush_webmaster

اینم برنامه منه 
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.sabasof...retation/?l=fa

----------


## alireza142

سلام

اینم دومین برنامه من که امروز رفت بازار :

icon.png
* قرعه کشی فامیلی* 


ax.png

به رسم ادب و تشکر و برای روشن کردن گوشه ای از تاثیر پاسخ های دوستان و اینکه اگر راهنمایی های ایشان نبود، هرگز این برنامه هم الان نمی بود ، بدین وسیله از همه دوستانی که در نوشتن این برنامه به من کمک کردند، صمیمانه تشکر می کنم :

- *poorman * ( ایجاد و استفاده از دیتابیس sql و مدیریت آن)
- *NeoFighT*  و *rubiks.kde* ( اجرای فرمان بعد از چند ثانیه )
- *ho3ein.3ven*  و *gilas1368* ( کار با ارقام اعشاری )
- *abbasalim* ( آپدیت لیست ویو )
- *Amin-rz* (تغییر بکگراند با کدنویسی)
- *slr560 * و *Nevercom* ( تغییر استایل آیتم های یک AlertDialog  )
- *hamedjj* ( پرداخت درون برنامه ای )

و سایر دوستان گرامی (  *tux-world*  -  *#root#*   -  *badname  -*  *FastCode * - *harani*  -  *saeed_g21*  -   *saeidpsl   - * ... )

----------


## NeoFighT

رو بخار طراحی کن

shot1.jpg shot2.jpg shot3.jpg shot5.jpg shot4.jpg

----------


## poorman

با سلام

اینم برنامه جدید بنده که برای سرگرمی ساختم

منت میذارید رو سر بنده اگر نظرتون رو راجع بهش بگید  :لبخند: 
لینک بازار

----------


## Mehrnaz_k

یکی از پروژه های انجام شده توسط من

بازار

ir.pishroid.calender1.jpg

----------


## Sepax1

اینم دان کنید  :قلب: 
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.Sepehroid.Nowrooz94/?l=fa

----------


## hosseinaryai

خط ویژه
خط ویژه .. سرگرمی ای برای اوقات فراغت و افزایش اطلاعات عمومی شما
این سرگرمی بر اساس پرسش و پاسخ ، در چهارده ایستگاه ، اطلاعات عمومی شما را محک می زند ..
عید امسال را با ما سرگرم باشید .. 
خط ویژه
گروه نرم افزاری "ما 3 نفر"

icon.png

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ma3nafar.ir.khate_vizhe/?l=fa

----------


## parniaznet

عید کجا بریم؟

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.finaltest/?l=fa

com.example.finaltest0.jpg

جمعه این هفته (29 اسفند) در برنامه به روز از شبکه 3 سیما معرفی خواهد شد.

----------


## esmail3309

> با سلام
> 
> اینم برنامه جدید بنده که برای سرگرمی ساختم
> 
> منت میذارید رو سر بنده اگر نظرتون رو راجع بهش بگید 
> لینک بازار


از نظر گرافیک واقعا برنامه ی زیبایی بود
مخصوصا دکمه هاش ( دارم رو طراحی دکمه هاش کار میکنم)
راستی اون قسمت خرید برنامه هم خیلی جالب بود (بره من 500 ت اومد :بامزه: )

----------


## armin8651

*پیکوریک*




نسخه دموی پیکوریک

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

سلام خدمت دوستان بزرگوار.
اینم لینک برنامه ی من. لطف کنید نظرتون رو در مورد برنامه بدید. ممنون از همتون.

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example...internet/?l=fa

----------


## zarabela

logo5.jpg

لطفا با فرهنگ تر شویم

----------


## arashazizi

*آموزش زبان و مترجم متون زبانک + ویجت*

لینک بازار

envelope.png

----------


## اندرویدی

به به . همه برنامه نویس اند.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
 پس لطفا به این سوالم پاسخ بدید. شما برنامه نویسان محترم تصاویر drawable رو با فتوشاپ و امثالهم می سازید و وارد برنامه می کنید. مسئله اینجاست که این تصاویر چه طور تو صفحه نمایش جای می دهید. من می دونم که با استفاده از id میشه این تصاویر و منابع رو فراخوانی کرد اما من دارم میگم شما فرض کن تو فتوشاپ عکس توپ فوتبال رو کشیدید و حالا اون رو با فرمت png ذخیره می کنید و می ریزید تو گوشی تون. خوب وقتی با گوشی تون باز می کنید اون تصویر کل صفحه تمایش رو می پوشاند. خب اما تو ساخت برنامه واقعی اندروید دیگه اون توپ نباید تو کل صفحه باشه!!! اگه این طوری باشه پس بقیه اشیا کجا بره؟؟!!!  حالا اون تصویر که می تونه عکس توپ و یا هرچیز دیگه باشه رو چه طوری تو اون صفحه جای می دهید و سایزش رو میزان می کنید. چه جوری مکان تصویر رو در صفحه مشخص می کنید. اگر حقیقتا به این سوالم پاسخ ندید نتیجه این میشه که هیچکدوم از این برنامه ها رو خودتون نساختید. من شبیه این سوال رو در تاپیک قبلی پرسیده بودم اما کسی جواب نمیده و چون واقعا سوال ساده و پایه ای هست که هر برنامه نویس ساده اندروید باید بدونه به خاطر همین ناراحت میشم که چرا دوستان راهنمایی نمی کنند. و به خاطر همین ناراحتی ام رو تو پست اعلام می کنم.

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

سلام. سوالت بوی همه چی میده. بوی تهدید. بوی تحقیر. تنظیم تصویر کار خاصی نداره. دو سه روز با اکلیپس یا اندروید استودیو کار کنی یاد میگیری. به نظر من دوست عزیز و محترم شما قبل از پرسیدن سوال در مورد برنامه نویسی یه فیلم آموزشی، یه کتاب کوچیک پی دی اف یا هر چیزی که یه نمونه برنامه( مثلا Hello World) داشته باشه رو مطالعه کن اگر به مشکل برخوردی من و دوستان دیگه اینجا هدفمون کمک به همدیگه و افرادی مانند شماست.

----------


## اندرویدی

> سلام. سوالت بوی همه چی میده. بوی تهدید. بوی تحقیر. تنظیم تصویر کار خاصی نداره. دو سه روز با اکلیپس یا اندروید استودیو کار کنی یاد میگیری. به نظر من دوست عزیز و محترم شما قبل از پرسیدن سوال در مورد برنامه نویسی یه فیلم آموزشی، یه کتاب کوچیک پی دی اف یا هر چیزی که یه نمونه برنامه( مثلا Hello World) داشته باشه رو مطالعه کن اگر به مشکل برخوردی من و دوستان دیگه اینجا هدفمون کمک به همدیگه و افرادی مانند شماست.


ما مخلص تمام دوستان گل هستیم. اگه لحنم تند بود از همگی معذرت می خوام.  :قلب:

----------


## omid.n1990

> به به . همه برنامه نویس اند. 
>  پس لطفا به این سوالم پاسخ بدید. شما برنامه نویسان محترم تصاویر drawable رو با فتوشاپ و امثالهم می سازید و وارد برنامه می کنید. مسئله اینجاست که این تصاویر چه طور تو صفحه نمایش جای می دهید. من می دونم که با استفاده از id میشه این تصاویر و منابع رو فراخوانی کرد اما من دارم میگم شما فرض کن تو فتوشاپ عکس توپ فوتبال رو کشیدید و حالا اون رو با فرمت png ذخیره می کنید و می ریزید تو گوشی تون. خوب وقتی با گوشی تون باز می کنید اون تصویر کل صفحه تمایش رو می پوشاند. خب اما تو ساخت برنامه واقعی اندروید دیگه اون توپ نباید تو کل صفحه باشه!!! اگه این طوری باشه پس بقیه اشیا کجا بره؟؟!!!  حالا اون تصویر که می تونه عکس توپ و یا هرچیز دیگه باشه رو چه طوری تو اون صفحه جای می دهید و سایزش رو میزان می کنید. چه جوری مکان تصویر رو در صفحه مشخص می کنید. اگر حقیقتا به این سوالم پاسخ ندید نتیجه این میشه که هیچکدوم از این برنامه ها رو خودتون نساختید. من شبیه این سوال رو در تاپیک قبلی پرسیده بودم اما کسی جواب نمیده و چون واقعا سوال ساده و پایه ای هست که هر برنامه نویس ساده اندروید باید بدونه به خاطر همین ناراحت میشم که چرا دوستان راهنمایی نمی کنند. و به خاطر همین ناراحتی ام رو تو پست اعلام می کنم.


:)
احساس میکنم کم تجربه و کم سن و سال باشید. سعی کنید از الان وقتی میخواهید به خواسته اتون برسید با احترام صحبت کنید و فکر نکنید که اگر با این لحن بخواهید صحبت کنید تا باقی تحریک بشن و به شما جواب بدن! پستهای قبلی شما رو ندید ولی احتمالا با همین لحن سوال پرسیدید که کسی جوابی به شما نداده و کمترکسی رغبت کنه با این لحن به شما جواب بده.
"استفاده از 9.png و تنظیماتی که برای نمایش و واحدها در اندروید وجود داره. 9.png رو جستجو کنید متوجه میشید"
علاوه بر لحن نامناسب، مکان فعلی هم جای مناسبی برای سوال نیست. لطفاً پستی دراین خصوص در این بخش دیگر نگذارید و مدیر بخش هم لطفا پاسخ من و دوسه پاسخ فوق را لطفا حذف نمایند.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rezashiri88

سلام دوستان :))

اینم اولین برنامه من(ما) در بازار :)) ... خوشحال میشم نظرتونو راجع بهش بدونم ... ممنون :))


لینک بازار : cafebazaar.ir/app/We.fun/?l=fa


bazar.jpg

لینک بازار : http://cafebazaar.ir/app/We.fun/?l=fa

برای بهتر شدن برنامه به حمایت شما دوستان نیاز داریم ... خیلی کار داره تا بازیه خوبی بشه :))

----------


## pouyad

با سلام اینم برنامه بنده
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.pouyadr...ountdown/?l=fa

----------


## rezashiri88

تاپیک آپ !! ... :))
چی شد پس این نتیجه نظر سنجی ؟! ... تاپیک های اعلان ؟! ... این تاپیک ؟! :))

----------


## aligilani1986

سلام

این اکانت منه دوست دارید نگاه بندازید برنامه هایی که من نوشتمه:

http://cafebazaar.ir/developer/amirgilani/?l=fa

----------


## rezashiri88

> سلام دوستان :))
> 
> اینم اولین برنامه من(ما) در بازار :)) ... خوشحال میشم نظرتونو راجع بهش بدونم ... ممنون :))
> 
> 
> لینک بازار : cafebazaar.ir/app/We.fun/?l=fa
> 
> 
> bazar.jpg
> ...


بروز شد! :))
... راستی از مدیران گرامی ... چرا کسی پیگیری نمی کنه این تاپیک تو تاپیک های اعلان بره ؟!

----------


## hosseinaryai

7 ویجت                 

titr.png

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.widget7/?l=fa

img5.jpg img2.jpg img3.jpg 

گروه نرم افزاری آریااپ با برنامه ای دیگر در خدمت شما عزیزان می باشد
قابلیت های برنامه ی "7 ویجت"
*1) ویجت باتری :* 
میزان باتری گوشی را در یک ویجت نمایش میدهد (کاملن رایگان)
*2) ویجت تاریخ :* 
تمام روزهای ماه به همراه مناسبت های مربوطه را نمایش می دهد (افزودن و ویرایش مناسبت پس از ارتقای برنامه مقدور خواهد بود)
*3) ویجت حافظ :* 
فال روزانه را به همراه تفسیر آن نمایش می  دهد و همچنین امکان ارسال تفسیر با برنامه های ارسال متن گوشی (اس ام اس ،  وایبر ، ویچت . غیره) مقدور می باشد (برداشته شدن محدودیت گرفتن فال پس از  ارتقای برنامه)
*4) ویجت خیام :*
 روزانه دوبیتی های خیام را در یک ویجت نمایش می دهد (کاملن رایگان)
*5) ویجت ساعت :* 
ساعت ، تاریخ و میزان باتری را در قالب یک ویجت ساده نمایش می دهد (کاملن رایگان)
*6) ویجت نمایه های صوتی :* 
بحالت پرتقال نیمه شده بر روی صفحه ظاهر شده و گوشی را به سه حالت نرمال ، لرزان(ویبره)،بی صدا(سایلنت) می برد (کاملن رایگان)
*7) ویجت کد دستوری :* 
به کدهایی که در زمان وارد کردن شارژ یا  استعلام مانده حساب وارد می کنید کد دستوری گفته می شود . این ویجت کدهای  دستوری سه اپراتور همراه اول ، ایرانسل و رایتل را در بر می گیرد ، و  همچنین دارای کد دستوری بانک های کشور نیز هست (کد دستوری اپراتور ها محدود  و پس از ارتقای برنامه کامل می شوند)
به همراه سیستم سرگرم کننده ی خرید گل یا پوچ ..*
و پیشاپیش سپاسگزاریم که برای حمایت از ما برنامه را خریداری می فرمایید

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.widget7/?l=fa*

----------


## hosseinaryai

چرا اینقدر گنده شده .. ببخشید  :گیج:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pouya1999best@g

سلام خدمت دوستان؛
 دیشب اپلیکیشن دیکشنری+ را در کافه بازار منتشر کردم و تا آخر هفته دو آپدیت را منتشر خواهم کرد.
 بزودی این دیکشنری یکی از کاملترین لغت نامه های موجود در بازار خواهد شد.
 اما برای بهترین شدن نیاز به نظرات/پیشنهادات/انتقادات شما توسعه دهندگان عزیز دارم.
 از شما ممنون میشم که برنامه را نصب کنید و در قسمت نظرات این تاپیک،دیدگاه خود را با من به اشتراک بزارید.
 با تشکر از شما دوستان عزیز :چشمک: 
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.DroidPlus.Dictionary/?l=fa
ir.DroidPlus.Dictionary0.jpg
ir.DroidPlus.Dictionary1.jpg

----------


## pouya1999best@g

دوستان عزیزم؛
اگر نظر،انتقاد و یا پیشنهادی راجع دیکشنری+ دارید آنرا در تاپیک زیر مطرح کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...دیکشنری

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.keyhanta...lllocker/?l=fa

----------


## hosseinaryai

صدای باتری
برنامه ای دیگر از گروه نرم افزاری آریااپ
اگر تلفن همراه خود را به شارژر وصل کرده اید و می خواهید از زمان اتمام شارژ شدن گوشی مطلع شوید ..
اگر  می خواهید میزان شارژ باتری گوشی در دو حالت نیمه و کم شارژ به شما اطلاع  داده شود تا پیش از اتمام شارژ باتری ، اقدام به شارژ نمایید ..
اپلیکیشن صدای باتری به یاری شما خواهد آمد
شما  می توانید ملودی های مختلفی برا صدای باتری انتخاب کنید و یا حتا صدای  خودتان را جایگزین صدای نرم افزار ننمایید ، تا اعلان وضعیت باتری ، با  صدای خودتان برایتان پخش شود .. 
با ما همراه باشید ..


http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.voidbattry/?l=fa

iconvoidbattry.png

----------


## android2015

*تشخیص عکس های فتوشاپی!*
بعضی وقتا عکس هایی رو می بینیم که از واقعی بودنشون مطمعن نیستیم.
ممکنه عکس ها داخل فتوشاپ دستکاری شده باشن.
با این برنامه می تونید عکس مورد نظرتون رو بررسی کنید که آیا فتوشاپی هست یا خیر ؟!




Icon-256.png



*دانلود از کافه بازار*

----------


## hosseinaryai

گل یا پوچ
بازی گل یا پوچ ، از سری بازی های نوستالژیک مردان و زنان ایرانی بحساب  میاد که با هر سن و سلیقه ای هم که باشن حداقل یکبار هم که شده بازیش کردن  .. 
حالا گروه نرم افزاری آریااپ ، تصمیم گرفت این نوستالژیو با  تکنولوژی روز هماهنگ کنه و نسخه ی دیجیتال اونو راهی بازار کنه .. این بازی  دوطرفه ، مابین شما و دوستانتون ، بصورت نیمه آنلاین برگزار میشه .. (از  اون جهت نیمه آنلاین خطاب شد چون الزامن دو شخص در یک زمان بازی نخواهند  کرد ..)
شما بازی رو آماده می کنید و برای دوستتون می فرستین ، و دوستتون با دیدن درخواست شما انتخاب می کنه که بازی بکنه یا نه .. 
وقتی تو خونه بیکار نشستین یا تو جمع دوستانتون هستین ، گل یا پوچ می تونه بازی سرگرم کننده و شادی بخشی باشه براتون .. 
ضمنن  ، بعد از ثبت نام به شما کد معرف داده میشه که  به ازای هر 5 نفری که با  کد معرف شما ثبت نام کنن ، 500 امتیاز بهتون تعلق میگیره ..icon_gol.png

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.golandpoch/?l=fa

----------


## poorman

سلام

برنامه کتاب گناهان کبیره جلد اول

باعث خوشحالیه که نظراتتون رو بگید  :لبخند: 

لینک کافه بازار

----------


## android2015

*ساده ترین روش یادگیری لغات انگلیسی*






 

این برنامه به شما کمک می کند تا به مرور زمان و هر بار که از گوشی خود استفاده می کنید یک لغت جدید هم در ذهن شما ثبت شود.
تنها کافیست ویجت برنامه را به صفحه گوشی یا تبلت خود اضافه کنید.
*لغت های انگلیسی موجود در برنامه (با معنی فارسی):*
لغت های دوره دبیرستان (598 لغت) 
لغت های پیش دانشگاهی (332 لغت) 
لغت های عمومی (1115 لغت)


*امکانات برنامه:*
دارا بودن ویجت برای نمایش لغت و معنی در صفحه اصلی
امکان تلفظ لغات انگلیسی
امکان تعیین زمانبندی
امکان انتخاب لغت های پیش دانشگاهی ، دبیرستان یا عمومی


*روش کار برنامه:*
بعد  از اضافه کردن ویجت برنامه به صفحه دستگاه ، هر چند دقیقه یکبار ، یک لغت  به صورت تصادفی نمایش داده می شود. به این ترتیب هر بار که از گوشی خود  استفاده می کنید ضمیر ناخودآگاه شما این لغت ها را ثبت می کند و با تکرار  اینکار لغت ها را به خوبی یاد می گیرید.  


*دانلود از کافه بازار*

----------


## sara.nikzadeh

> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.keyhanta...lllocker/?l=fa


دوست من سلام. میشه در مورد این نویگشن دراور که استفاده کردی راهنمایی کنی؟؟

----------


## hey you

محتواش هم مثل گرافیکش خوبه
منتظر نظرات خوبتون هستم

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.komak_an...d.zamani/?l=fa


ic_launcher-web.jpg


001.jpg


000.jpg

----------


## abbasgh72

ﺑﻬﺘﺮﯾﻦ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻧﻬﺎﯼ ﻗﻄﻌﯽ ﺭﯾﺰﺵ ﻣﻮ+ ﺗﻘﻮﯾﺖ
+ ﻣﺎﺳﮏ ﻣﻮ
*ﻋﻠﺖ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺭﯾﺰﺵ ﻣﻮ
*ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻧﻬﺎﯼ ﺭﯾﺰﺵ ﻣﻮ
* ﺗﻘﻮﯾﺖ ﻣﻮ
* ﻣﺎﺳﮏ ﻣﻮ
* ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﺑﺎ ﻃﺐ ﺳﻨﺘﯽ
* ﺍﻧﻮﺍﻉ ﺭﯾﺰﺵ ﻣﻮ
ﻭ .... 

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.rizesh.mooo/?l=fa

----------


## poorman

سلام به همه

بازی *"6 شب با دلقک ها"* که توسط دوستان خوبم و کمی هم همکاری بنده ساخته شده

*لینک بازی در کافه بازار*

----------


## dalmif

سلام دوستان.
من یه برنامه نوشتم خوشحال میشم نظرات خودتون رو بگید.
http://cafebazaar.ir/panel/edit/ir.v...akVibre2/?l=fa

----------


## Americanboy

دوستان عزیز سلام 
بازی من که امروز منتشر شد

http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.jimi.bomb1/?l=fa

جذاب  کاملا رایگان...
نظرات قشنگتون رو از من دریغ نکنید...

----------


## poorman

سلام به همه دوستان

بازی "*رقص رنگ ها*" که توسط تیم باباردو منتشر شده

میشه گفت به نوع خودش شروعی محسوب میشه برامون

*لینک دانلود از بازار*

----------


## hamedjj

*poorman* جان بازی هاتو با موتور Unity طراحی میکنی؟

----------


## poorman

آره حامد جان داریم با یونیتی دست و پنجه نرم میکنیم

----------


## hamedjj

> آره حامد جان داریم با یونیتی دست و پنجه نرم میکنیم


من رفتم سراغ Cocos2d-x ببینم چطوریه؟

سیستم دوبعدی تو Unity 5 اوکی شده ؟ راحت میشه بازی های دوبعدی طراحی کرد؟
کد نویسیش در چه حده ؟ مثل برنامه سازی در اندرویده یا کدنویسی کمتر داره
مشکل پرداخت درون برنامه ای در Unity 5 هنوز کسی حل نکرده؟

----------


## poorman

> من رفتم سراغ Cocos2d-x ببینم چطوریه؟
> 
> سیستم دوبعدی تو Unity 5 اوکی شده ؟ راحت میشه بازی های دوبعدی طراحی کرد؟
> کد نویسیش در چه حده ؟ مثل برنامه سازی در اندرویده یا کدنویسی کمتر داره
> مشکل پرداخت درون برنامه ای در Unity 5 هنوز کسی حل نکرده؟


ما الان داریم با یونیتی 4.6 کار میکنیم.
هنوز پرداخت یونیتی 5 اوکی نشده و بازار فکری واسش نکرده. البته یونیتی 5 قابلیت های 3D بیشتری داره و توی دو بعدی تفاوتی با 4.6 نداره

کلا نیازهات با یونیتی 4.6 رفع میشه.
آموزش دو بعدی اگه میخوای یکی از دوستام قرار داده توی سایتش رایگان

http://cgcapture.com/

این کارها هم با همکاری هم ساختیم

----------


## storm_saeed

> من رفتم سراغ Cocos2d-x ببینم چطوریه؟
> 
> سیستم دوبعدی تو Unity 5 اوکی شده ؟ راحت میشه بازی های دوبعدی طراحی کرد؟
> کد نویسیش در چه حده ؟ مثل برنامه سازی در اندرویده یا کدنویسی کمتر داره
> مشکل پرداخت درون برنامه ای در Unity 5 هنوز کسی حل نکرده؟


cocos خیلی انجین خوبی نیست هم داکیومنت ضعیف داره هم تو بعضی مواقع پرفرمنس ضعیف

یونیتی کلا هدفش اینه تا جای ممکن بازی سازی رو اسون کنه و خیلی راحت میشه بازی باهاش ساخت  

پرداخت درون برنامه ایش هم مشکلی نداره خود بازار برای ورژن ۴ به قبل api داده ولی برای ۵ رو هنوز نداده که خودت میتونی تبدیل کنی کار سختی نیست (یه عده هم تو بعضی از فروم ها هسن که خودشون تبدیل کردن )

----------


## hamedjj

> cocos خیلی انجین خوبی نیست هم داکیومنت ضعیف داره هم تو بعضی مواقع پرفرمنس ضعیف
> 
> یونیتی کلا هدفش اینه تا جای ممکن بازی سازی رو اسون کنه و خیلی راحت میشه بازی باهاش ساخت  
> 
> پرداخت درون برنامه ایش هم مشکلی نداره خود بازار برای ورژن ۴ به قبل api داده ولی برای ۵ رو هنوز نداده که خودت میتونی تبدیل کنی کار سختی نیست (یه عده هم تو بعضی از فروم ها هسن که خودشون تبدیل کردن )


البته قصد ندارم این تاپیک را خراب کنم و مرکز بازی سازی کنم فقط این پاسخ را بدم
به نظر بنده هر انجینی را برای خودش ساخته اند

Unity یا Unreal برای 3بعدی و Cocos یا LibGDX برای 2بعدی 
این اشتباست که ما برای بازی های دوبعدی از موتور Unity که برای بازی های 3بعدی بهینه شده استفاده کنیم.
cocos و LibGDX میشه گفت قوی ترین و بهترین انجین برای ساخت بازی های 2بعدیه

با یه سرچ تو اینترنت آموزش های فراوانی میتوانید در مورد موتور Cocos بدست بیاورید.
همچنین در اکثر سیستم های تبلیغاتی از موتور cocos پشتیبانی میشه و پرداخت درون برنامه ای هم که براحتی در این موتور پیاده سازی میشه

در Unity هم همینه و همان بازی ها را میتوان ساخت ... چون با استفاده از unity راحت تر میتوانید بازی بسازید و آموزش ها و انجمن های فارسی از این موتور خوب پشتیبانی میکنند به همین دلیل خیلی ها این موتور را برای ساخت تمام بازی ها انتخاب میکنند.
البته من خودم اگر سمت بازی سازی بروم سراغ Unity می روم و فقط از روی تعریف هایی که شنیدم برای تست Cocos2d-x سراغ این موتور آمدم

http://dariopenic.com/how-to-choose-...bgdx-vs-unity/
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...x-vs-cocos2d-x

----------


## storm_saeed

> البته قصد ندارم این تاپیک را خراب کنم و مرکز بازی سازی کنم فقط این پاسخ را بدم
> به نظر بنده هر انجینی را برای خودش ساخته اند
> 
> Unity یا Unreal برای 3بعدی و Cocos یا LibGDX برای 2بعدی 
> این اشتباست که ما برای بازی های دوبعدی از موتور Unity که برای بازی های 3بعدی بهینه شده استفاده کنیم.
> cocos و LibGDX میشه گفت قوی ترین و بهترین انجین برای ساخت بازی های 2بعدیه
> 
> با یه سرچ تو اینترنت آموزش های فراوانی میتوانید در مورد موتور Cocos بدست بیاورید.
> همچنین در اکثر سیستم های تبلیغاتی از موتور cocos پشتیبانی میشه و پرداخت درون برنامه ای هم که براحتی در این موتور پیاده سازی میشه
> ...


کلا برای تست و کسب تجربه کار با انجین های مختلف خوبه و در اخرسر خیلی فرق نداره با کدوم انجین یا فریم ورک زده شده اونایی که با cpp راحتن میرن cocos اونایی که جاوا میرن libgdx و اونایی هم که اسکریپت دوس دارن میرن سراغ انجین های دیگه مثل یونیتی
libgdx , یونیتی و انریل و cocos همشون خوبن و سه تای اولی در اصل برای کارهای سه بعدی ساخته شدن ولی قابلیت ساپورت ۲ بعدی رو هم دارن حالا یکی خیلی بهتر یکی معمولی حالا اینیم که میگن فلان انجین برا مثلا ۲بعدی یا سه بعدی بهتره درواقع با احتساب برنامه نویس مبتدی میگن که اگه یکی بیاد مثلا با یونیتی سه بعدی بزنه خیلی نسبت به کسی که با cocos سه بعدی میزنه به مشکل برنمیخوره برای مثال 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...world.war.lite اینو با لیب جی دی ایکس زدن و انصافن هم بازیه نرمیه ولی اگه یه برنامه نویس مبتدی بیاد اینو بزنه قطعا هم خیلی طول میکشه هم بازیش پرفرمنس خوبی نداره ولی مثلا این بازیو با یونیتی با صرف وقت کمتری میشه زد با پرفرمنس خوب

----------


## Americanboy

دوستان نظرتون در مورد انجین کانستراکت2 چیه؟
و اینکه من دوماه پیش میخواستم با یونیتی شروع به کارکنم و شروع هم کردم اما چون زیاد اسکریپت حالیم نمیشه کمی گیج شدم و بعداز یکماه بی خیالش شدم و اومدم سمت کانستراکت2.

----------


## peyman1959

سلام
این اولین بازی من در کافه بازار با یونیتی کار شده بازی نقطه و خط
دیگه اساتید باید ببخشین دیگه کاره اوله و مسلما خالی از اشکال نیست
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.achek.pointline/

----------


## poorman

> سلام
> این اولین بازی من در کافه بازار با یونیتی کار شده بازی نقطه و خط
> دیگه اساتید باید ببخشین دیگه کاره اوله و مسلما خالی از اشکال نیست
> http://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.achek.pointline/


سلام

به عنوان اولین کار خوبه، اما بزرگترین اشکال شما حجم بالای بازی تونه
حتما روی این قضیه تحقیق کنید. این بازی نهایتا حجمش نباید از 10 مگابایت بیشتر بشه

----------


## Raminab

> سلام
> 
> به عنوان اولین کار خوبه، اما بزرگترین اشکال شما حجم بالای بازی تونه
> حتما روی این قضیه تحقیق کنید. این بازی نهایتا حجمش نباید از 10 مگابایت بیشتر بشه


سلام . فک کنم حجم بالاش به این خاطره که با یونیتی ساخته شده زبان برنامه نویسی یونیتی java نیست و باید از C#‎ یا جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنن. من خودم با فلش ی بازی ساختم فقط دو سه تا عکس داشت و یه دکمه 20mb شد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## poorman

> سلام . فک کنم حجم بالاش به این خاطره که با یونیتی ساخته شده زبان برنامه نویسی یونیتی java نیست و باید از C#‎‎ یا جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنن. من خودم با فلش ی بازی ساختم فقط دو سه تا عکس داشت و یه دکمه 20mb شد


دوست عزیز من خودم دارم با یونیتی کار میکنم. بازی رقص رنگ ها چند تا پست قبلتر رو ببینید، حجمش 10 مگ شده
باید برای بازی سازی با یونیتی تکنیک های کاهش حجم رو به کار بگیرید

----------


## poorman

با سلام مجدد

برنامه *"هکش کن"* هم که به تازگی منتشرش کردیم
البته خب در سبک و سلیقه کاربران ساخته شده  :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی در نوع خودش جدید محسوب میشه

*لینک برنامه در بازار
*

----------


## peyman1959

سلام ممنون از نظر همه شما دوستان عزیز
بله حجم بالاش واقعا ازار دهنده است
اما من توی یونیتی یه سین خالی هم میزارم توی یه پروژه خالی و خروجی میگیرم بازیم یه 14 مگی میشه بازم
نمیدونم شما چطور حجم بازیتونو کم کردین ورژنی که من باهاش کار میکنم 4.6.2 هست
اگه از روش خاصی استفاده میکنید لطفا یه توضیحی بدید

----------


## armin8651

سالنما

com.arminazgomi.salnama1.jpg

----------


## armin8651

ذکرشمار مناجات

com.arminazgomi.zekr1.jpg

----------


## armin8651

دوربین متحرک نما

com.arminazgomi.gifcam0.jpg

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

سلام دوستان. جدید ترین برنامه من در بازار رو ببینید.
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.starbug.wallpaper/?l=fa

screenshot7.jpg
امیدوارم بپسندیدش :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## poorman

بازی جذاب و معمایی "کی میمیره؟"

کاری از باباردو  :چشمک: 

موتور ساخت بازی: یونیتی

*لینک دانلود از بازار*

----------


## hosseinaryai

*رزومه ساز*وقتی دنبال کار باشین ، یکی از دغدغه های اصلیتون که باهاش دست و پنجه نرم می کنین نوشتن رزومه ی کاریتونه ..
اینکه یه قانون ثابتی وجود نداره و تقریبن رزومه ها سلیقه ای نوشته میشن ..
گاهی وقتا چندین صفحه و گاهی وقتا تا نصف صفحه هم نمیشن ..
خب  معمولن رزومه ی نرمال ، رزومه ایه که تمامیه اطلاعات بصورت جامع و  نسبتن  کامل توی یک تک برگ نوشته شده باشن ، کارفرما نه حوصله داره و نه  وقت زیادی  که بشینه چندین صفحه از فعالیت ها و رزومه ی شما رو مطالعه کنه ،  چرا که  تنها شما متقاضی برای کار نیستین ، پس رزومه ای مفید خواهد بود که  در  کمترین مقدار بیشترین کارایی رو داشته باشه ..
نرم افزار رزومه ساز تلاش  کرده بهترین رزومه رو توی تنها یک صفحه و بصورت  کاملن شیک و تمیز ، تنها  با پرکردن چند فیلد ، برای شما بسازه ..
با ما همراه باشین و سالی سراسر پر کار برای خودتون بسازین ..
icon_rezome.png

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.resumesmaker/?l=fa

----------


## c0mmander

> بازی جذاب و معمایی "کی میمیره؟"
> 
> کاری از باباردو 
> 
> موتور ساخت بازی: یونیتی
> 
> *لینک دانلود از بازار*


من تازه دیدم این بازی ... یعنی جالب ترین بازی ای بود که داخل این چند وقته کردم. خسته نباشید واقعا خوب بود.

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

برنامه پویش، ابزاری برای خواندن و تولید انواع کدهای کیوآر(QR) 
کاری از تیم *starbug*

_کاملا رایگان_
iconforbazaar.jpg
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.starbug.QRCode/?l=fa

----------


## Amin-rz

ﺑﯿﺪﺍﺭ ﺑﺎﺵ ﮐﻠﺶ ﺁﻑ ﮐﻠﻨﺰ - ﮐﺎﻣﻼ ﺭﺍﯾﮕﺎﻥ

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.smsbaaz.z.clash/

----------


## anddeviran

خیلی ممنون. دستتون درد نکنه. خیلی برنامه خوبیه.

----------


## anddeviran

> برنامه پویش، ابزاری برای خواندن و تولید انواع کدهای کیوآر(QR) 
> کاری از تیم *starbug*
> 
> _کاملا رایگان_
> iconforbazaar.jpg
> https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.starbug.QRCode/?l=fa


خیلی ممنون. خیلی برنامه خوبیه. دستتون درد نکنه.

----------


## android2015

*بازی دقت و مهارت*

 
*دانلود بازی از کافه بازار*

----------


## alireza142

اینم سومین برنامه من در بازار. یک آموزش به سبک جدید با امکانات جدید
خودآموز gis

----------


## peymanf11

اولین برنامه گروه ما که توی بازار منتشرش کردیم ،    

منتظر پیشنهادات و انتقادات گرمتون هستیم عزیزان


لینــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــک

----------


## EDRIS0131

اينم برنامه بنده.
البته كتابه و برنامه نيس :خجالت: 
خوب تجربه اوله ديگه :ناراحت: 
مادرانه,تقدیم به همه فرشتگان زمینی (مادران)
fbeb5f68b3c949cda59187281714256d_Shot030.jpg

http://www.mayket.ir/App/www.myworldpage.faa.im/%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%87

http://www.parshub.com/main/content.jsf?uuid=930467838

http://www.asr24.com/app.jsp?id=8319093&name=%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%B1%D  8%A7%D9%86%D9%87&package=www.myworldpage.faa.im

و اينم برنامه جديد ترم (شايد انتشار بدم )
نام : دلنوشته هاي من
http://myworldpage.faa.im/files/atilove.apk
-----------------------------------------------------------------
همچنين از تمام دوستان و اساتيدي كه در اينجا من رو راهمنمايي كردند تشكر ميكنم
مخصوصا دوست خوبم
https://barnamenevis.org/member.php?293736-o0o0okay

موفق و سربلند باشيد :قلب:

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

سلام دوستان. برنامه ی جدید ما در بازار روببینید. امیدوارم مورد رضایت و استقبال شما قرار بگیره.

screen1.jpg
screen2.jpg
screen3.jpg

----------


## abbasalim

*سرمشق ماندگار _ وصیت شهدا اردکان*بنام خدا
 با سلام، نرم افزاری که در پیش روی شماست شامل بر گزیده وصیتنامه 269 شهید از 420 شهید شهرستان اردکان می باشد.

  هر آنچه که مربوط به وجود نورانی شهید است، شگفتی است. انگیزه‌ی او برای  حرکت به سمت جهاد – که در دنیای مادی و در میان این همه انگیزه‌ی رنگارنگ  جذاب، یک جوانی برخیزد، قیامِ للَّه کند و به سمت میدان مجاهدت حرکت بکند –  این خود یک شگفتی است؛ پس از آن، تلاش او، در معرض خطر قرار دادن خود در  میدانهای نبرد، کارهای برجسته‌ی او در میدانها، شجاعتها و شهامتهائی که هر  سطری از آن میتواند یک “سرمشق ماندگار” و نورانی باشد هم یک شگفتی است…
 (بیانات امام خامنه ای در دیدار جانبازان و ایثارگران و خانواده‌های شهدای استان فارس)
نرم افزاری که در پیش روی شماست شامل بر گزیده وصیتنامه 269 شهید از 420  شهید شهرستان اردکان می باشد. نسخه اول این نرم افزار به نام شهید ذبیح  الله عاصی زاده فرماندهی تیپ پیروز الغدیر یزد نام گذاری شده است که شامل  بر ویژگی های زیر می باشد:

 امکان مشاهده وصیتنامه کامل و یا گزیده ای از وصیتنامه شهدا امکان تنظیم ساعتی از روز برای نمایش گزیده وصیت نامه شهدا در نوار اعلان دستگاهامکان افزودن وصیتنامه های دلخواه به لیست علاقه ها طراحی متریالپشتیبانی کامل از اندروید آبنبات چوبی (5 و 5.1)و…

----------


## sahandsamaneh

اپلیکیشن خرید و فروش خودرو   "ماشین گردی"

----------


## hosseinaryai

نگاتیو ، سرگرمی تصویری و فکری
پازلی از عکس های شما
عکس های خود را پازل کرده و بازی کنید
عکس های پازلی خود را در اختیار دیگر کاربران قرار دهید
نگاتیو  ، علاوه بر عکس های پازلی پیش فرض برنامه ، قابلیت اینرا داراست که شما از  گالری خود عکس هایی را انتخاب کرده و به عنوان پازل در برنامه از آنها  استفاده کنید..
بازی کنید ..
کلیک های خود را افزایش دهید ..
و سرگرم شوید ..
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.picgame/?l=fa
icon_pic.png
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.picgame/?l=fa

----------


## feryt20

دیکشنری اندروید

----------


## hosseinaryai

*کمک راننده* 				   						 							 							 						 						 							 						 				 					 						 							با هر بار سوختگیری مقدار مصرف سوختتان را اندازه گیری می کند. تا چنانچه مصرفتان بالا رفت متوجه شده و به فکر چاره باشید.
نگران فراموشی زمان تمدید بیمه های خودرو و معاینه فنی هستید.

*دیگر خیالتان راحت ...*

زمان تمدید بیمه های شما یادآوری می شود.
زمان تمدید معاینه فنی به شما یادآوری می شود.
در جایی هستید و سوختتان کم است .
نگران نباشید نزدیکترین مکان را به شما می گوید
به تعمیرگاه نیاز دارید ... باز هم خیالتان راحت.
فقط همین نیست ... باز هم *کمک راننده* به  شما خدمت می کند.
فقط کافیست آنرا نصب کنید
راستی ... به دیدن جدیدترین خودروهای سال ۲۰۱۶ علاقه دارید ؟
باز هم هست ...

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.cccom.d...sistance/?l=fa

icon_all.png

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

سلام دوستان عزیز.
اینبار با اپلیکیشن *مغزو اعصاب** در خدمت شما هستیم.* *
برنامه ای که پیش روی شماست شامل بیش از 140 مطلب پزشکی و مفید در مورد مغز و اعصاب انسان هست. همونطور که می دونید مغز به عنوان فرمانده بدن شناخته می شود و مرکز بسیاری از کارهایی هست که در بدن ما انجام می شود. با درک بهتر مغز و کارکرد آن می توانیم زندگی شاد و سالمی را برای خود درست کنیم. همچنین با درک خطراتی که ممکن است به مغز ما آسیب برساند می توانیم جلوی خطرات احتمالی برای مغز و اعصابمان را بگیریم. در این برنامه ای که برای شما آماده شده است مطالب بسیار مهمی در مورد بیماری های مغزی، آموزش هایی در مورد نحوه عمل کردن در مورد بیماری های شناخته شده و خطرناک موجود، عواملی که می تواند به بهبود عملکرد مغز ما منجر شود، نشانه ها و عوامل بروز بیماری ها و راه های مقابله و درمان آنها و چندین مطلب مهم دیگر که در این اپلیکیشن در خدمت شماست.
در این اپلیکیشن بیش از 140 مطلب مهم قرار داده ایم که
برخی از این مطالب به شرح زیر است:
✔  1- 10 عامل مهم تخریب کننده مغز
✔  2- 12 روش ساده برای تقویت مغز
✔  3- آبسه مغزی یا اپی دورال
✔  4- آب گرفتگی در مرکز فرماندهی
✔  5- آسیبهای نخاعی
✔  6- آموزش برخورد با صرع کودکان
✔ 7- آنچه باید در مورد بیماری ام اس بدانیم
✔  8- اسکیزوفرنی یک ناتوانی ذهنی
✔  9- اغما چیست؟
✔  10- با سردرد عصبی چه کنیم؟
✔  11- بیماری هزار چهره
✔  12- پرهیز از چیزهایی که باعث تشنج می شوند
✔  13- پیشگیری از سردردهای عصبی
✔  14- تاثیر اینترنت بر عملکرد ذهن
✔  15- تداخل دارو ها با یکدیگر
✔  16- چند گام برای موفقیت در حفظ هوشیاری مغز
✔  ... :)
و چندین مطلب مهم دیگر که با مطالعه ی این مطالب و عمل به آنها می توان جلوی بسیاری از بیماری ها و مشکلات عصبی و مغزی رو گرفت که ممکن است ما را تحت تاثیر خود قرار دهد.
امیدواریم که این برنامه بتواند کمکی هر چند ناچیز در بهبود اعصاب و روان مردم کشورمون ایران داشته باشد.
درصورت رضایت از برنامه می توانید با نظرات زیباتون و 5 ستاره هاتون ما رو به نوعی پشتیبانی کنید تا بتونیم برنامه های بسیار بهتری لایق شما بسازیم.
امکانات جزئی هم برای استفاده بهتر از برنامه قرار دادیم مانند
• طراحی متریال برنامه
• امکان تنظیم سایز و فونت نوشته ها
• امکان انتخاب رنگ برنامه از بین 12 رنگ استاندارد
در صورت داشتن هرگونه سوالی در مورد برنامه می توانید با آدرس ایمیل زیر در ارتباط باشید.
آدرس ایمیل: programbug0@gmail.com
شاد باشید.

1.jpg*

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

1.jpg
سلام دوستان عزیز.
اینبار با اپلیکیشن "چشم و بیماری ها" در خدمتتون هستیم. همونطور که از اسم برنامه مشخصه این اپلیکیشن در مورد چشم این عضو زیبای الهی هست که به وسیله اش می توانیم این دنیا و زیباییهایش را ببینیم. در این برنامه چندین مطلب(بیش از 50 تا) در مورد چشم، ساختمانش، بیماری هایی که چشم ما را تهدید می کنند، عواملی که باعث بروز مشکل در چشم می شوند و راهکار هایی برای بهبود قدرت بینایی چشم و آموزش هایی که کم شدن بینایی در طول زمان را به تاخیر می اندازد قرار گرفته است. شما با مطالعه این مطالب و عمل به آنها می توانید باعث بهتر شدن قدرت بینایی چشمان خود شوید و هم می توانید در برابر بیماری های چشمی پیشگیری های لازم را داشته باشید.
برخی از مطالب این اپلیکیشن:
✔ 1- تیرگی دور چشم، علل و راه حل
✔ 2- تنبلی چشم
✔ 3- چرا چشم شما قرمز می شود؟
✔ 4- خشکی چشم
✔ 5- درمان عوارض چشمی در دیابت
✔ 6- سوختگی های چشم
✔ 7- عفونت چشمی
✔ 8- کوررنگی
✔ 9- ناخنک چشم (pterygium)
✔ 10- هشدار به مصرف کنندگان لنز
✔ ... و ده ها مطلب مهم دیگر در مورد چشم زیبای شما که با مطالعه و عمل به توصیه ها می توانید استفاده بهتری از چشمان خود داشته باشید.

امیدواریم که این برنامه بتونه کمکی به هر چند ناچیز در بهبود مشکلات چشمی مردم کشورمون ایران داشته باشد.
در صورتی که برنامه مورد رضایت شما قرار گرفت با نظرات زیباتون و البته 5 ستاره هاتون ما رو مورد لطف خود قرار دهید. و ما هم تمام تلاش خودمون رو برای ساخت برنامه های بهتر برای شما به کار بندیم.
امکانات جزئی هم برای استفاده بهتر از برنامه قرار دادیم مانند
• طراحی متریال برنامه
• امکان تنظیم سایز و فونت نوشته ها
• امکان انتخاب رنگ برنامه از بین 12 رنگ استاندارد
در صورت داشتن هرگونه سوالی در مورد برنامه می توانید با آدرس ایمیل زیر در ارتباط باشید.
آدرس ایمیل: programbug0@gmail.com
شاد باشید.

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.starbug...ddisease/?l=fa

10.jpg

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

سلام دوستان

چند تا از برنامه هامون که تازه منتشر شده.

1- سرطان و راه های درمان


9.jpg


2- تکنیک های زیبایی پوست


11.jpg


3- تناسب اندام و راهکار ها


8.jpg11.jpg

----------


## یاسردرا

مرورگر فایل-file explorer
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.exampl...explorer/?l=fa

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

سلام. برنامه جدید تیم ما که تازه منتشر شده. پیشنهاد می کنم برای یک بار هم که شده استفاده کنید. با توجه به اینکه رایگان هم هست.

2.jpg
لینک برنامه:

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.starbug.beauty/?l=fa

----------


## nargesjooon

اینم برنامه شاد و مهیج من برای شمــــــــــــا دوســــــــــــــــــــتا  ن عزیز

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.harfe_ezafe/?l=fa

----------


## omidrayaneh.68

سلام اینم برنامه تیم ما پارتاک هست قفل جادویی صفحه حتما دیدن کنید
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.partak.lockscreen/?l=fa

----------


## javdanmj

سلام
اینم برنامه منه - عکس رو تو فروم نذاشتم چون خیلی شلوغ پلوغ شده اینجا
لطفا نظر بدین
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.javdanmj.checklist/?l=fa
ممنون

----------


## hosseinaryai

ساعت گویا
*این ساعت برای استفاده سریع در حالت آماده به کار گوشی و یا نرم افزارهاییست که در حین انجام کار با آنها، ساعت گوشی مشخص نمی باشد.*
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.cccom.clockdigital/?l=fa
ir.cccom.clockdigital.png

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.cccom.clockdigital/?l=fa

----------


## mhf693

.سلام
برنامه ای برای فرستادن صلوات ، ثبت حاجت و  آرامگاه مجازی برای اموات
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.salvat14.salvat/

----------


## hosseinaryai

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.cccom.niousha/?l=fa

photo_2016-01-06_07-19-30.jpg

*ابر نرم افزار نیوشا* توسط *گروه رسانه پرداز سی سی کام* برای *اولین بار در کشور* و در سطح ابر نرم‎افزار *ایده پردازی* ، *طراحی* و *تولید* شده است.

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.cccom.niousha/?l=fa

----------


## aliblk10

اینم از برنامه های من مخصوص شرکت www.vspco.ir
ردیاب پیامکی دستگاه GPS:
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.exampl...ortalsms/?l=fa

ردیاب آنلاین:
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.example.gps/?l=fa

----------


## hosseinaryai

ic_emergency.png
اضطراری

اعتماد
اطمینان
آرامش
اگر از خیابان های خلوت می ترسید ..
اگر از کوچه های بی سر و صدا واهمه دارید ..
اگر دانشجو هستید و عادت به گردش های شبانه دارید ..
اگر می خواهید در زمان های پرخطر، آرامش داشته باشید ..
با اپلیکیشن "اضطراری" ما همراه باشید ..
پنج تن از دوستان خود را به برنامه معرفی کنید و در زمان اضطراری از آنها یاری بجویید.

لینک مارکت ایران اپس :
http://iranapps.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.emergency

لینک مارکت کندو:
http://cando.asr24.com/app.jsp?id=10...aapp.emergency

لینک مارکت بازار:
مارکت بازار از انتشار برنامه به دلیل مخفی شدن آیکن برنامه ، خودداری کرد و با توضیحات ما نیز حاضر به تایید برنامه نشد.

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

> اولین برنامه من البته چهارمین ورژن 
> 
> ضمیمه 122379
> 
> 
> *خانواده اکسپریا*
> چطوره؟


قیمت رو ببر بالاتر. هزار تومن خیلی کمه.

----------


## hosseinaryai

icon_4fasl.png
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.bestwidget/?l=fa
چهار فصل سال را در کنار شماییم
* نمایش ساعت
* نمایش تاریخ خورشیدی و میلادی
* نمایش وضعیت باتری
* گرفتن فال حافظ و به اشتراک گذاری آن در تمام شبکه های اجتماعی
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.bestwidget/?l=fa

----------


## hosseinaryai

> ic_emergency.png
> اضطراری
> 
> اعتماد
> اطمینان
> آرامش
> اگر از خیابان های خلوت می ترسید ..
> اگر از کوچه های بی سر و صدا واهمه دارید ..
> اگر دانشجو هستید و عادت به گردش های شبانه دارید ..
> ...


اضطراری در بازار نیر قرار گرفت  :


https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.emergency/?l=fa

----------


## sajad.net

Calculator-icon.jpg

ماشین حساب برنامه نویسان
  که از عملگر های زیر استفاده می کنه:
()  
ror , rol , ~ , -  ( همه به صورت تک عملوندی)
* , /   , % 
+ ,  -  
<<   ,  >>
&
^
|

----------


## ali33100

سلام 
از برنامه های منم دیدن بفرمایید  بازار 

بازار  بازار 



```
<img width="100%" src="//s.cafebazaar.ir/1/upload/icons/com.alireza_azizi.app.book.png" itemprop="image" class="app-img">
```

----------


## m.soltan

سلام 
این هم اولین کار من در حوزه برنامه‌نویسی و اندروید:)

از دوستان خواهش میکنم نظرتون رو بگید.هرچند از لحاظ مضمون تکراری هست ولی برای کار اول و آشنایی با روند ساخت برنامه وانتشار در مارکت اینو ساختم 


abc.jpg



   https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.swastikasoft.mobadelvahed/?l=fa

----------


## mehrzad_ali

اولین برنامه اندروید من
2000 جمله از سخنان بزرگان تاریخ
جملات قصار در کافه‌بازار برای اندروید · کافه بازار، برنامه‌های اندروید برای ایرانیان
SC20160426-211248.png

----------


## hosseinaryai

shat1.jpg

مسابقه ی بزرگ 30 شب 30 مسجد
ماه رمضان را با شما خواهیم بود
هر شب ده سوال
هر روز معرفی یک مسجد
با پاسخگویی به سوالات هم سطح علوم دینی خود را افزایش دهید، هم امتیاز گرفته و رتبه ی خود را بالا برید .
مسابقه ی 30 شب 30 مسجد از ابتدای ماه مبارک رمضان آغاز خواهد شد.

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryapp.ramezan30/?l=fa

----------


## msroid

دفترچه یادداشت فارسی نویسا

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.msroid.nevisa/?l=fa

ir.msroid.nevisa2.jpg

----------


## hosseinaryai

ir.aryaapp.aryaicalendar.png
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp...calendar/?l=fa

سالنامه ی آریایی به همراه مناسبت ها و جشن های آریایی ایرانی
داستان هایی از شاهان و پهلوانان ایرانی
سیستم کتیبه ساز و کتیبه خوان (برای ارسال پیغام به صورت خط میخی)
سیستم یادآوری (برای یاداوری کارهای روزانه)

ویجت خیام خوان و تاریخ
محیطی زیبا با سلیقه ی ایرانی

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp...calendar/?l=fa

----------


## hosseinaryai

http://aryaapp.ir/?p=413
baner_arvah.jpg
http://aryaapp.ir/?p=413

----------


## android.dev

سلام به برنامه نویسای اندروید.
جدیدا یک سرویسی اومده که میتونید داخلش عضو بشید و خودتون رو با نمونه کاراتون عضو بشید.

اینجوری بنظر من بیشتر میتونید شناخته تر بشید.موبایل مسترز

----------


## hosseinaryai

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.resumesmaker/?l=fa

رزومه ساز با خبرخوان بیش از ده سایت معتبر کاریابی بروز رسانی شد

ic_app_rezome1.png

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.resumesmaker/?l=fa

----------


## kahkeshan_soft

برنام زیبای زنگوله منتشر شد میتونید برنامه خودتون رو میونید توش بگذارید البته برنامه رایگانتون رو باید برنامه خود را به کهکشان ایمیل کنید
دانلود از لینک زیر



http://www.2hod.ir/zangoole/zangoole.apk


ayconapp.png

----------


## kahkeshan_soft

*آموزش اتصال از اندروید به درگاه زرین پال*
در این آموزش که هم قسمت php و هم اندروید گفته شده شما یاد میگیرید که چطور دکمه خرید بسازید و با کلیک بر روی دکمه
مراحل پرداخت توسط زرین پال انجام خواهد شد .
دانلود از لینک زیرhttp://www.2hod.ir/?p=287
yek-300x300.jpg

----------


## M.Rahimy

یک بازی ساده برای کودکان که منقار پرنده‌ها رو تشخیص بدن. 

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.mrgkrah...sOfBirds/?l=fa


Screenshot (13).jpg

----------


## M.Rahimy

بازی ساده‌ای که با کمک libgdx نوشته شده: سیب و پرتقال

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.mrgkrahimy.lapomme/?l=fa

Screenshot (14).jpg

----------


## hosseinaryai

ic_logo_app.png
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.onewidget/?l=fa

مجموعه نرم افزار هانی وان
 ۱٫ اولین و تنها نوتیفیکیشن نمایش تاریخ، با قابلیت تنظیم عکس پس زمینه به دلخواه کاربر
 ۲٫ ویجت معکوس شمار مخصوص نوروز ۹۶
 ۳٫ ویجت نمایش تاریخ و بارش عکس
 ۴٫ ساختن کارت پستال جهت تبریک سال نو و اشتراک گذاری آن در تمامی شبکه های اجتماعی
 ۵٫ ساختن سرگرمی پازل از روی عکس های خودتان
 ۶ .فال حافظ با تفسیر کامل هر فال
 ۷٫ سرگرمی گوزن قطبی
 به همراه یادداشت سریع در نوتیفیکیشن تاریخ و همچنین نمایش رویدادهای ملی، مذهبی و میهنی..

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.onewidget/?l=fa

----------


## spiderman200700

com.faraji.languagetopically.png

زبان کده

جملات ضروری 50 زبان در 100 دسته مختلف با تلفظ صوتی کاملا انسانی.

دانلود از کافه بازار
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.faraji.languagetopically/?l=fa

----------


## spiderman200700

icon-min.png
موبایلستان
اطلاعات فنی، بررسی تخصصی و تصاویر تمام تبلت ها و گوشی های موبایل در دنیا
این اطلاعات تمام گوشی ها و تبلت هایی که تاکنون در کل دنیا تولید شده است را در بر می گیرد
دانلود از کافه بازار
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.faraji.mobilestan/?l=fa

----------


## spiderman200700

icon-minlLw1a.pngسلامت جسم و ذهن

بیش از ده هزار مطلب کاربردی سلامتی و پزشکی در 40 دسته مختلف

دانلود از کافه بازار
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.faraji...smvazehn/?l=fa

----------


## gjmkdyttyhujk

shot1.jpg

*مخفی ساز پیشرفته تصاویر و ویدئوها

با این برنامه تصاویر و ویدئوهای شخصی تون رو می تونید از دست مزاحما برای همیشه مخفی کنید و مطمئن باشید که به اونها دسترسی نخواهند داشت.

دانلود از بازار*

در صورت رضایت از برنامه لطفا به برنامه امتیاز بدهید.

----------


## hosseinaryai

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.taghvim1400/?l=fa
تقویم نوتیفیکیشن 1400
* معکوس شمار نوروز 96
* نمایش تاریخ و ساعت در نوتیفیکیشن دستگاه
* نمایش تصویر دلخواه در نوتشفیکیشن
* ساخت و ارسال کارت پستال تقویم نوروز

ic_logo.png

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp.taghvim1400/?l=fa

----------


## hosseinaryai

ic_icon_app.png

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp...ureimage/?l=fa

* افکت بر روی عکس
* متن بر روی عکس
* امضا بر روی عکس
* شناسنامه بر روی عکس
* تاریخ ثبت بر روی عکس
* مکان بر روی عکس

با  پیشرفت روزافزون شبکه های به اشتراک گذاری عکس و خیل عظیم عکس هایی که  روزانه در این شبکه ها به اشتراک گذاشته می شوند، عکس های مجهول هویت  بسیاری وجود دارند که توسط اشخاص مختلف و با نام خودشان به اشتراک قرار می  گیرد
در این میان اگر شما عکسی زیبا و هنری گرفته باشید
و یا حتا عکس های شخص و خانوادگی داشته باشید
ممکن است توسط دیگران و با نام های خودشان در شبکه های گوناگون به اشتراک قرار گیرند.
پیشنهاد ما برای حل این مشکل، نصب اپلیکیشن "امضاعکس(Signed photo)" می باشد.
شما  با این اپلیکیشن می توانید بر روی عکس ها شناسنامه، و یا امضای خود را  قرار دهید تا دیگر سودجویان نتوانند از هنر شما سوء استفاده کنند.

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.aryaapp...ureimage/?l=fa

----------


## hosseinaryai

518164-backgrounds.jpg

اپلیکیشن رزومه ساز،در نسخه ی طلایی خود با تحویلی نوین در زمینه ی ساخت  رزومه های آفلاین و آنلاین، جهت بهتر دیده شدن در بازار کار و فعالیت، پا  به عرصه گذاشت ..

دریافت نسخه طلایی از تلگرام :
https://t.me/cvmk1400

دریافت نسخه ی طلایی از سایت:
http://cvmk.ir

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام به همه :-)
این اولین برنامه (تجربه کار با اندروید) من هست !

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.rahgosh...yisready/?l=fa

البته چون شروع به کار بود ایده خوبی نداشتم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

لطفا در مورد ظاهر برنامه نظرتون رو بگین !

----------


## hosseinaryai

pmpAds.jpg

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.apmp.apmp/?l=fa

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام به همه :-)
دومین برنامه اندروید بنده هست :

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.rahgoshafan.diary/?l=fa

دانلود و نظر فراموش نشه ! تشکر

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
ممنون از توضیحات خیلی خوب شما امیدوارم برنامه نویسان از نوشته های شما درس بگیرند من سالهای خیلی زیادی است در حوزه تولید نرم افزارهای تجاری فعالیت می کتم فرق بین تجارت های غیر علمی (مثل نانوائی / بقالی / ... ) با تجارتهای عملی (علوم مهندسی به خصوص نرم افزار)  در این است که هیچ ارزشی برای کار یکدیگر قائل نیستند و برای نابودی دیگران حاضرند رایگان عمل کنند (و در دراز مدت نابودی خودشان) این موضوع باعث شده در حوزه تولید نرم افزار شکاف طبقاتی داشته باشیم و اینکه تعدادی کاملا" بیکارند تعدادی هم کم کار و اندکی بسیار پرکار که عمدتا" آنها را در فرومهای تخصصی مشاهده نمی کنید 




> تو بازار دیدم شاید بیست سی برنامه با همین قالب و دیتاهای مختلف قراردادید. کاش تبدیلشون میکردید به دو سه برنامه، ظاهر رو اصلاح میکردید، امکاناتی مثل جستجو و ... میگذاشتید و فروشی عرضه می کردید.
> از باقی دوستان هم این خواسته رو دارم، به دو دلیل:
> - اگر برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشن استقبال کمتری از برنامه های پولی میشه، حالا شاید بگید برنامه های پولی اگر باکیفت تر و خلاقانه تر باشن باز خریدار دارن، قبول دارم ولی باز وجود برنامه های رایگان تو کاهش فروش سایر توسعه دهندگان بی تاثیر نیست. امیدوارم کسب و کار اندروید مثل برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب به این سرعت نابود نشه. برنامه نویسی ویندوز و وب هم به دلیل اینکه خیلی ها حاضرن با نازلترین قیمت یک سایت و.. درست کنند از اون درآمد سالهای پیشش واقعا فاصله گرفته
> - دلیل مهم دیگرم اینه که وقتی تعداد برنامه های رایگان زیاد بشه فرصت دیده شدن سایر برنامه ها گرفته میشه، مثلا تو یک ساعت چهار، پنج برنامه ممکنه تو بازار قرار بگیره و بعد دو سه از انتشار برنامه اتون، برنامه شما جزو صد مورد اخیر هم نیست که به سادگی دیده بشه، که اگر رایگان ها کمتر بشن شانس دیده شدن برنامه های پولی بالاتر میره
> متاسفانه برنامه رایگان بسیار زیاد دیده میشه که بعضی وقتها آدم تاسف میخوره، مثلا برنامه حل معاده درجه دو اون هم با گرافیکی فوق العاده ضعیف رو میبینیم که تو بازار عرضه میشن. خوب وجود این برنامه باعث میشه برنامه های قابل به رده های پایین تر برن.
> دوستان امیدوارم خودمون باعث بانی ضررهای آینده ی خودمون نشیم.
> خیلی ها صنف و تشکیلات دارن، قانون کسب و کار رو باید بهش احترام گذاشت، تو اون صنف بررسی میشه که چه چیزی رو به چه میزان عرضه کنن. ما خود برنامه نویس ها داریم تیشه به ریشه ی خودمون میزنیم.
> وقتی دیدم شما بیست برنامه زحمت کشیدید و همه رو رایگان گذاشتید واقعا برام سوال پیش امد چرا؟؟؟ اگر هوای مردم رو خواستید داشته باشید همه رو تو دو سه برنامه بذارید با اینکار هم توقع کاربران بالاتر میره، هم برنامه های مشابه پولی حتی با امکانات و گرافیک بیشتر و دیتاهای بیشتر هم باشن باز تا حدی فروششون کمتر میشه و از همه مهمتر فرصت دیده شدن برنامه های دیگر گرفته میشه
> همینجا خواهش میکنم از همگی این قدر برنامه های رایگان نذارید، اگر میذارید من هیچ اشکالی به شما نمیگریم ولی تو رو خدا معادله درجه دو هم باید چندین برنامه بذاریم و یا این دوست عزیزمون که زحمت کشیدند و خسته نباشید هم بهشون میگم، کاش یا رایگان نمیگذاشتید یا کل این برنامه ها تو دو سه مورد خلاصه میکردید.
> ...

----------


## ghasem110deh

> سلام
> ممنون از توضیحات خیلی خوب شما امیدوارم برنامه نویسان از نوشته های شما درس بگیرند من سالهای خیلی زیادی است در حوزه تولید نرم افزارهای تجاری فعالیت می کتم فرق بین تجارت های غیر علمی (مثل نانوائی / بقالی / ... ) با تجارتهای عملی (علوم مهندسی به خصوص نرم افزار)  در این است که هیچ ارزشی برای کار یکدیگر قائل نیستند و برای نابودی دیگران حاضرند رایگان عمل کنند (و در دراز مدت نابودی خودشان) این موضوع باعث شده در حوزه تولید نرم افزار شکاف طبقاتی داشته باشیم و اینکه تعدادی کاملا" بیکارند تعدادی هم کم کار و اندکی بسیار پرکار که عمدتا" آنها را در فرومهای تخصصی مشاهده نمی کنید


خود بازار دو یا سه تا تیم داره که برنامه های چرت و رایگان میزارن تو بازار ... که آمار بازدید از سایت ش نیاد پایین  :لبخند گشاده!: 
نیازی هم نیست علم غیب داشته باشی تا این موضوع رو متوجه بشی

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
خوب اینکه خیلی خوبه اینقدر به این کارش ادامه میدهد تا کاربران در مدت زمان متوجه بی محتوا شدن می شوند ما به موضوع رایگان دامن نزنیم حداقل اگر نسخه 1 برنامه رایگان باشد قابل قبول است ولی نسخه های بعدی حتما" پولی باشد

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
اینهم لینک برنامه های من :
برنامه ساز شخصی :
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.sssg.mysoftware/?l=fa

محاسبه سود وام :
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.sssg.vam/?l=fa

تبدیل عدد به نوشتار :
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.sssg.num2word/?l=fa

حروف ابجد و اعداد قرآنی :
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.sssg.abjad/?l=fa

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
بنظرم مایکت از بازار منصف تر است اینهم لینک من در مایکت 
«‏برنامه جامع شخصی کوشیار» در مایکت:
https://myket.ir/app/ir.sssg.mysoftware/

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
فیلم آموزشی "برنامه جامع شخصی کوشیار" در آپارات :
http://www.aparat.com/v/Oo1Ay

----------


## lastmory

سلام به همه
اینم برنامه های گروه ما

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.hamrazr...cmi3exam/?l=fa

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.hamrazr...caleexam/?l=fa

----------

